# Post your VCA Perlee pieces here!



## Winston3043

Let the rest of us live vicariously - pretty please post your beautiful Perlee designs here! [emoji166] ~thinking of buying one myself soon! [emoji7]


----------



## Chardelle

Here's my Perlee signature ring in Pink gold. Thanks for letting me share. VCa is addictive)


----------



## blueberryjam

Chardelle said:


> Here's my Perlee signature ring in Pink gold. Thanks for letting me share. VCa is addictive)



Oh my, that is a lovely ring indeed *Chardelle*! Congrats!


----------



## Toronto24

Chardelle said:


> Here's my Perlee signature ring in Pink gold. Thanks for letting me share. VCa is addictive)



I am about to purchase this as well. Thanks for sharing this pic- it looks great on you!


----------



## PennyD2911

Perlee Signature Ring YG
Perlee Signature Bracelet YG
Perlee Ring Medium YG


----------



## palmbeachpink

Chardelle said:


> Here's my Perlee signature ring in Pink gold. Thanks for letting me share. VCa is addictive)



soooooo pretty! love!


----------



## pazt

you all are making me want a perlee bangle and ring!!!


----------



## kimber418

My Perlee collection.  Perlee is amazing and so fun to wear.


----------



## cung

I love to pair my perlee small ring with diamond ring


----------



## purseinsanity

gorgeous everyone!


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> My Perlee collection.  Perlee is amazing and so fun to wear.


I literally gasped when I saw this picture....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> My Perlee collection.  Perlee is amazing and so fun to wear.


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> My Perlee collection.  Perlee is amazing and so fun to wear.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sycomore

kimber418 said:


> My Perlee collection.  Perlee is amazing and so fun to wear.




Beautiful couldn't be more elegant.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> My Perlee collection.  Perlee is amazing and so fun to wear.



Hi sweetie, gorgeous collection 

What size are your Perlee hoops, and do you wear them often? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MBeech

Posted this in its own thread but thought I would post it here as well.

Perlee Medium Model ring in Yellow Gold
Perlee Variation Ring (Perlee Couleurs) in Rose Gold and Carnelian


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi sweetie, gorgeous collection
> 
> What size are your Perlee hoops, and do you wear them often? Thanks in advance!


Hi Sprinkles!
Yes I highly recommend the Perlee Hoops.  They are about 1.5" across and SO easy to wear.
They are rose gold. The VCA rose gold is very faint.  I have to say these are my "go to" earrings thanks to TGG!   I think I wear them about 5 times a week and have not gotten tired of them.  They are so fun to wear both casually and for dress depending on how I style them.  Can't say enough about them!


----------



## shyla14

Here is my simple yg perlee ring.


----------



## sjunky13

My medium Perlee white gold band with my ering.


----------



## MBeech

sjunky13 said:


> My medium Perlee white gold band with my ering.



It didn't seem to post sjunky!


----------



## chaneljewel

kimber418 said:


> My Perlee collection.  Perlee is amazing and so fun to wear.



Nice! Nice!


----------



## bags to die for

I might have posted this before.

Medium white gold, large rose gold and the other is an Estelle ring (not perlee) in platinum.

Rose gold perlee clover bracelet.


----------



## PennyD2911

bags to die for said:


> I might have posted this before.
> 
> 
> 
> Medium white gold, large rose gold and the other is an Estelle ring (not perlee) in platinum.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold perlee clover bracelet.




Ahhhh diamond Perlee Clover Bracelet[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

MBeech said:


> Posted this in its own thread but thought I would post it here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Perlee Medium Model ring in Yellow Gold
> 
> Perlee Variation Ring (Perlee Couleurs) in Rose Gold and Carnelian




Love!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> I might have posted this before.
> 
> Medium white gold, large rose gold and the other is an Estelle ring (not perlee) in platinum.
> 
> Rose gold perlee clover bracelet.



Loooooove this bracelet!


----------



## Hermesaholic

bags to die for said:


> I might have posted this before.
> 
> Medium white gold, large rose gold and the other is an Estelle ring (not perlee) in platinum.
> 
> Rose gold perlee clover bracelet.


Love the whole collection!  Lucky you!


----------



## kimber418

bags to die for said:


> I might have posted this before.
> 
> Medium white gold, large rose gold and the other is an Estelle ring (not perlee) in platinum.
> 
> Rose gold perlee clover bracelet.


Beautiful collection!


----------



## kimber418

shyla14 said:


> Here is my simple yg perlee ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365324


Love the perlee ring!


----------



## kimber418

MBeech said:


> Posted this in its own thread but thought I would post it here as well.
> 
> Perlee Medium Model ring in Yellow Gold
> Perlee Variation Ring (Perlee Couleurs) in Rose Gold and Carnelian


So pretty together.  I love VCA's rose gold.  It is so easy to mix golds with it.


----------



## Hermesaholic

kimber418 said:


> So pretty together.  I love VCA's rose gold.  It is so easy to mix golds with it.


I think they have the best rose gold!!!


----------



## kimber418

For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...


----------



## MBeech

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...



They are a match made in heaven, at least the way you wear them all together! Do you enjoy the thin perlee? I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## kimber418

Thank you Beech!  Yes I LOVE the Perlée Perles d'Or bracelet in YG.   It is the medium size and my love is a size 17.  They really fit together great.   I actually just received the Perlee bangle last week for my birthday.  I have worn it everyday since receiving it.  It is very easy to wear.  I only wear my clover perlee for special occasions.


----------



## pazt

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...




oh my - this is beautiful!!!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...




So pretty!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## klynneann

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...



Wow - that is a gorgeous stack!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pretty much perfect!
Wow!


----------



## chaneljewel

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...



This is so elegant together!


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...



&#128525;Best YG stack!!! Wish this was my arm lol!!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...




Gorgeous pieces! My LOVE bracelet is like yours and hopefully I will be wearing the diamond clover bracelet in December[emoji4].


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...


*
Kimber*, I see you have joined the Royalty of Enablers on the VCA Forum 

This stack is amazing 

HAPPY  BELATED  BIRTHDAY  party:artyhat:


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> *
> Kimber*, I see you have joined the Royalty of Enablers on the VCA Forum
> 
> This stack is amazing
> 
> HAPPY  BELATED  BIRTHDAY  party:artyhat:


Thank you HADASSA!   Thank you everyone!   I count on my TPF friends to "enable" me always. 
It is something I look forward to and can count on    Therefore I must contribute in any way I can!


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous pieces! My LOVE bracelet is like yours and hopefully I will be wearing the diamond clover bracelet in December[emoji4].


Penny,
Can't wait until December to see your new bracelet.  Are you thinking the YG clover?


----------



## Tulip2

bags to die for said:


> I might have posted this before.
> 
> Medium white gold, large rose gold and the other is an Estelle ring (not perlee) in platinum.
> 
> Rose gold perlee clover bracelet.



Love your gold perlee clover bracelet!  It looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## Tulip2

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...



Oh wow!!!    Now that's what I call a stack!  All 3 are just perfect together.  After my most recent VCA purchase I'm rowing on out to Ban Island from VCA for a bit.  Your post makes it very very hard!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...



Wow this is such a stunning stack 

Congrats on your new Perlee bracelet, and Happy belated bday sweetie


----------



## uhpharm01

kimber418 said:


> My Perlee collection.  Perlee is amazing and so fun to wear.



Very nice


----------



## uhpharm01

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...



That looks great on you!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Penny,
> Can't wait until December to see your new bracelet.  Are you thinking the YG clover?




Yes, exactly like yours.[emoji4]&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## simone72

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...


 Gorgeous!


----------



## palmbeachpink

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...



beautiful! the perles d'or looks stunning between them!


----------



## may3545

Hi! I'm a size 18 for a Cartier Love. What size should I get the perlee signature? Will buy online since I can't get to a store now that I have 2 littles. Thanks in advance! Plan to wear together.


----------



## PennyD2911

may3545 said:


> Hi! I'm a size 18 for a Cartier Love. What size should I get the perlee signature? Will buy online since I can't get to a store now that I have 2 littles. Thanks in advance! Plan to wear together.




I think the medium would work for you. I have a size 19 LOVE bracelet and purchased a large in the Perlee Signature so the two would be closer to the same size.


----------



## may3545

PennyD2911 said:


> I think the medium would work for you. I have a size 19 LOVE bracelet and purchased a large in the Perlee Signature so the two would be closer to the same size.




Thanks! I have a 19 as well but it's looser.


----------



## kimber418

may3545 said:


> Hi! I'm a size 18 for a Cartier Love. What size should I get the perlee signature? Will buy online since I can't get to a store now that I have 2 littles. Thanks in advance! Plan to wear together.


I have a 17 in Cartier Love and my Perlee bracelets are both Medium.  The Perlee bangle is larger than my Love.  The Clover Perlee  may be a tad larger than my love in Medium also . How does your Love size 19 fit you?  If you like it loose a M will be fine in Perlee.   Hope this helps.


----------



## may3545

kimber418 said:


> I have a 17 in Cartier Love and my Perlee bracelets are both Medium.  The Perlee bangle is larger than my Love.  The Clover Perlee  may be a tad larger than my love in Medium also . How does your Love size 19 fit you?  If you like it loose a M will be fine in Perlee.   Hope this helps.




Fabulous, thanks! Looks like Medium is the size to go. 18 fits well with some room, and 19 in Love is loose and moves all over. Much appreciated!


----------



## lara0112

love this thread for great inspiration - perlee d'or and small perlee ring are next on my list of items to buy  but probably in 2017 or 2018. for now I am on a ban.


----------



## chaneljewel

The perlee bracelets and earrings are so beautiful.  I don't think pictures do them justice as irl they're exquisite!


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...


Matching made in heaven! So beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi sweetie, gorgeous collection
> 
> What size are your Perlee hoops, and do you wear them often? Thanks in advance!


Hi Sprinkles&Bling!  
I absolutely love my perlee Hoops.  They are the small YG perlee hoops.  They are a great size -
not too large and not too small.  I am not really a "hoop" girl but these are right up there with my favorite earrings and are so easy to wear.  I wear them at least a few times every week.

I highly recommend them.


----------



## lisawhit

can you do an action shot of the hoops?  I've really been thinking about these but I don't live near a boutique.


kimber418 said:


> Hi Sprinkles&Bling!
> I absolutely love my perlee Hoops.  They are the small YG perlee hoops.  They are a great size -
> not too large and not too small.  I am not really a "hoop" girl but these are right up there with my favorite earrings and are so easy to wear.  I wear them at least a few times every week.
> 
> I highly recommend them.


----------



## kimber418

lisawhit said:


> can you do an action shot of the hoops?  I've really been thinking about these but I don't live near a boutique.


Sorry this took so long.  Lisa here is an action shot of my perlee hoops from yesterday.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

These hoops are so perfect. 


kimber418 said:


> Sorry this took so long.  Lisa here is an action shot of my perlee hoops from yesterday.


----------



## chaneljewel

I adore these hoops!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Sorry this took so long.  Lisa here is an action shot of my perlee hoops from yesterday.



Love these! Thanks for posting K [emoji177]. 
I've wondered what they look liked worn.


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> Sorry this took so long.  Lisa here is an action shot of my perlee hoops from yesterday.



I keep coming back to these gorgeous earrings - they will be my next purchase


----------



## eggpudding

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...


Amazing stack - my dream stack! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gina123

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...



Love the perlee & love bracelets combo.[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

I would love to see perlee signature bracelet stacked with diamond tennis and love. 

Any gals here would like to indulge moi with stacked trio??? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

TIA


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> I would love to see perlee signature bracelet stacked with diamond tennis and love.
> 
> Any gals here would like to indulge moi with stacked trio??? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> TIA


Here's a picture of mine (along with my diamond JUC) - all in rose gold with the exception of my tennis bracelet


----------



## birkin10600

baghagg said:


> Here's a picture of mine (along with my diamond JUC) - all in rose gold with the exception of my tennis bracelet



Nice stack! [emoji106]Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

baghagg said:


> Here's a picture of mine (along with my diamond JUC) - all in rose gold with the exception of my tennis bracelet



Thank you baghagg!!! [emoji8]

Love, love, [emoji173]️ all of your bracelets!!! They are so gorgeous on your little wrist! [emoji7]

Im so motivate and excite to get my next bracelet. [emoji6] 

TBD

[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

kimber418 said:


> Sorry this took so long.  Lisa here is an action shot of my perlee hoops from yesterday.


They are beautiful!


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> Thank you baghagg!!! [emoji8]
> 
> Love, love, [emoji173]️ all of your bracelets!!! They are so gorgeous on your little wrist! [emoji7]
> 
> Im so motivate and excite to get my next bracelet. [emoji6]
> 
> TBD
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Thanks you,  Gina. ..  can't wait to see what you get!  [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## XCCX




----------



## classie

xactreality said:


> View attachment 3534921



Really pretty [emoji7]


----------



## XCCX

classie said:


> Really pretty [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> Sorry this took so long.  Lisa here is an action shot of my perlee hoops from yesterday.


----------



## lisawhit

Thanks kimber!  I just received these gorgeous perlee hoops yesterday.   I love them!!!!


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> My Perlee collection.  Perlee is amazing and so fun to wear.



Because of this picture, I have been thinking of the perlee hoops, I got the last pair at NM or so they say..


----------



## Rami00

xactreality said:


> View attachment 3534921


Absolutely gorgeous. Is your ring vintage size? I'd love to see an action shot PLEASE


----------



## chicagocat

I recently got the pink gold perlee hoops and love them! I also wear my perlee diamond and white gold pendant with my lucky bracelet. Cheers to all fellow VCA posters!


----------



## uhpharm01

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3606367
> 
> 
> Thanks kimber!  I just received these gorgeous perlee hoops yesterday.   I love them!!!!


Omg.  Congrats.


----------



## pazt

My perlee clover ring in RG in the wider band Worn with my Hermes RG bangles and MOP Alhambra bracelet ❤


----------



## etoupebirkin

My arm party today.


----------



## kat99

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3607568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arm party today.



EVERYTHING here is eye candy, wow! Is the ring Bayco?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yes, the ring is Bayco!!! They are amongst my favorite designers. The quality of their stones and workmanship is out of this world! I am lucky enough to own a few pieces. And it's an Hermes TGM rose gold chain d'ancre, too.


----------



## 911snowball

EB, is the perlee clover also RG?  I have earmarked this bracelet as my next major VCA purchase and I am going back and forth between YG and RG.  I thought initially that yours is the YG, but I am not sure as the H is RG.  It looks really nice with the WG signature bangle which I already own.


----------



## Rami00

Here is my one and only!


----------



## etoupebirkin

911snowball said:


> EB, is the perlee clover also RG?  I have earmarked this bracelet as my next major VCA purchase and I am going back and forth between YG and RG.  I thought initially that yours is the YG, but I am not sure as the H is RG.  It looks really nice with the WG signature bangle which I already own.


Yes, my bangle is pink gold. I like PG much more than YG in the diamond bangle. Pink gold looks great with my skin tone.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3607568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arm party today.





etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3607568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arm party today.



All so beautiful!!


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you so much EB for your reply on my question.  I really appreciate your feedback on this. I also found the pink to be more flattering on me but was hesitant because somehow I thought the YG was more" classic", therefore a more safe choice.  I am going to try them again with a more open mind on the pink.  Wonderful photo!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> Thank you so much EB for your reply on my question.  I really appreciate your feedback on this. I also found the pink to be more flattering on me but was hesitant because somehow I thought the YG was more" classic", therefore a more safe choice.  I am going to try them again with a more open mind on the pink.  Wonderful photo!


This is a great idea. 
You will know right away which one best suits you. 
The pink gold is so pretty. If I ever pull the trigger on this piece I'll buy it in yg because most of my VCA collected over the years is yg. 
Both the pg and the yg are very classic.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I picked the PG because I have a 20 motif, 10-motif and 5-motif in PG as well as the Hermes bracelet. So I have made a significant investment in PG.

Good luck with your decision. The bracelet is so beautiful that I don't think you can go too wrong with either one.


----------



## lisawhit

Perlee small hoops, they are perfect for everyday


----------



## kimber418

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3606367
> 
> 
> Thanks kimber!  I just received these gorgeous perlee hoops yesterday.   I love them!!!!


Congrats Lisa!  You will love them.  I wear mine almost everyday!  (Probably too much but they are so easy to wear!)  You made a great purchase!


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> Congrats Lisa!  You will love them.  I wear mine almost everyday!  (Probably too much but they are so easy to wear!)  You made a great purchase!


Kudos Kimber,  these earrings are everything you said and more, I agree they are so easy to wear...I've worn them everyday!!!  I truly value this forum


----------



## chaneljewel

lisawhit said:


> Perlee small hoops, they are perfect for everyday
> View attachment 3608601



I love, love these earrings and find myself wearing them often!


----------



## sakuramickey

Perlee clover pendant in YG. ❤️


----------



## ChaneLisette

sakuramickey said:


> Perlee clover pendant in YG. ❤️


It looks beautiful!


----------



## sakuramickey

ChaneLisette said:


> It looks beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> Here is my one and only!



Love this Rami! Is this the newer slightly more narrow one or the original wider one (which I believe is being replaced by the slightly smaller one)?


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> Love this Rami! Is this the newer slightly more narrow one or the original wider one (which I believe is being replaced by the slightly smaller one)?


Thank you! I believe this is the slightly narrow version than the original.


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I believe this is the slightly narrow version than the original.



Thank you. I almost purchased it last year but I am happy I waited! We may be ring twins soon...


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> Thank you. I almost purchased it last year but I am happy I waited! We may be ring twins soon...


Yes! I absolutely love it. Cant wait to be twinsies with you. The price is right, grab it!


----------



## PriShuang

My first perlee piece[emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## sakuramickey

PriShuang said:


> My first perlee piece[emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678059


Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## sjunky13

My new Perlee! Loves!


----------



## PriShuang

sakuramickey said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations



Thank you[emoji173]️


----------



## Zabear

sakuramickey said:


> Perlee clover pendant in YG. [emoji173]️



Beautiful! I am also thinking about getting this pendant! I am going back-and-forth between yellow gold and Rose gold. May I ask how you decided on the yellow gold?


----------



## sakuramickey

Zabear said:


> Beautiful! I am also thinking about getting this pendant! I am going back-and-forth between yellow gold and Rose gold. May I ask how you decided on the yellow gold?


Hi Zabear, I got YG because my other VCA/Cartier jewelry are YG. Also YG look much better against my skin tone. I suggest you try both and see which one looks better on you. Can't wait to see your reveal here soon


----------



## Zabear

sakuramickey said:


> Hi Zabear, I got YG because my other VCA/Cartier jewelry are YG. Also YG look much better against my skin tone. I suggest you try both and see which one looks better on you. Can't wait to see your reveal here soon



Thanks so much for your reply! I'm still on the fence. Will let you know what I end up with!


----------



## sakuramickey

Zabear said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! I'm still on the fence. Will let you know what I end up with!


Take picture with both YG and RG, we will help you to decide


----------



## Zabear

Ok I got the rose gold! Didn't want to order both YG and RG at the same time so please let me know what you all think! [emoji1] and sorry for the poor picture quality and the security tag!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
k


----------



## sakuramickey

Zabear said:


> Ok I got the rose gold! Didn't want to order both YG and RG at the same time so please let me know what you all think! [emoji1] and sorry for the poor picture quality and the security tag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k


It looks great on you. Rose gold blends welll with your skin tone  congratulations


----------



## dessert1st

Zabear said:


> Ok I got the rose gold! Didn't want to order both YG and RG at the same time so please let me know what you all think! [emoji1] and sorry for the poor picture quality and the security tag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k



I think it's a great choice. And agree with sakuramickey that it's a goes well with your skin tone. I'm sure YG looks good but think RG is better. Enjoy!


----------



## Zabear

sakuramickey said:


> It looks great on you. Rose gold blends welll with your skin tone  congratulations



Thank you!!


----------



## Zabear

dessert1st said:


> I think it's a great choice. And agree with sakuramickey that it's a goes well with your skin tone. I'm sure YG looks good but think RG is better. Enjoy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## bobochu

Hello everyone! I'm planning to get the medium Perlee Pearls of Gold ring in a few days. Would you guys recommend it? Do you think the band is too thin? Thanks!


----------



## may3545

Finally got this! Posting everywhere lol. View media item 3023View media item 3022


----------



## Violet Bleu

may3545 said:


> Finally got this! Posting everywhere lol. View media item 3023View media item 3022


Love this! It's fantastic!


----------



## CATEYES

may3545 said:


> Finally got this! Posting everywhere lol. View media item 3023View media item 3022


Love love ❤️ all three of your bracelets!!!


----------



## sjunky13

WOW! Yay May , so happy for you.


----------



## Violet Bleu

How does the sizing of the Perlee Signature bracelet compare to the Cartier Love? I have only been able to try on the Medium, and it was far too big. I am unsure on how small the Small actually is. Is it more like a 16 in the Cartier Love or closer to a 15? Any advice?


----------



## valnsw

Violet Bleu said:


> How does the sizing of the Perlee Signature bracelet compare to the Cartier Love? I have only been able to try on the Medium, and it was far too big. I am unsure on how small the Small actually is. Is it more like a 16 in the Cartier Love or closer to a 15? Any advice?



I don't have pix but my Perlee signature in small size is larger than my Love cuff in sz 16. HTHs

Bear in mind that for the same size, Love cuff is oval and more snug fitting than Love bracelet.


----------



## kewave

Violet Bleu said:


> How does the sizing of the Perlee Signature bracelet compare to the Cartier Love? I have only been able to try on the Medium, and it was far too big. I am unsure on how small the Small actually is. Is it more like a 16 in the Cartier Love or closer to a 15? Any advice?



Perlee small size is smaller than size 15 full love bracelet. I have a size 15 JUC bracelet and tried the Perlee clover bracelet in small together, it's smaller so it doesn't work for me. Medium is far too large. Hence, I have ruled out the Perlee bracelet from my wishlist.


----------



## Violet Bleu

valnsw said:


> I don't have pix but my Perlee signature in small size is larger than my Love cuff in sz 16. HTHs
> 
> Bear in mind that for the same size, Love cuff is oval and more snug fitting than Love bracelet.


So, if I wear a size 15 Love, then the Small will probably be too large?


----------



## Violet Bleu

kewave said:


> Perlee small size is smaller than size 15 full love bracelet. I have a size 15 JUC bracelet and tried the Perlee clover bracelet in small together, it's smaller so it doesn't work for me. Medium is far too large. Hence, I have ruled out the Perlee bracelet from my wishlist.


Hmmm. . . So if I wear a 15 in the thin Love, then the Small should be around the same size?


----------



## kewave

Violet Bleu said:


> Hmmm. . . So if I wear a 15 in the thin Love, then the Small should be around the same size?


I think size 15 thin Love and size 15 JUC are the same size. I find Perlee size small more snug than size 15 JUC. I don't like how snug it feels. The next size up Medium is a lot bigger, it's like at least 2 or 3 Cartier sizes biggger, really not ideal. I'm hoping VCA will come out another size between small and medium in the future.


----------



## Violet Bleu

kewave said:


> I think size 15 thin Love and size 15 JUC are the same size. I find Perlee size small more snug than size 15 JUC. I don't like how snug it feels. The next size up Medium is a lot bigger, it's like at least 2 or 3 Cartier sizes biggger, really not ideal. I'm hoping VCA will come out another size between small and medium in the future.


Interesting. I tried on the size 15 JUC, and it feels a little bigger than my size 15 thin Love. Then again, I only tried it on a few times. I guess I will have to try on the Small Perlee eventually to see how it fits.


----------



## kewave

Violet Bleu said:


> Interesting. I tried on the size 15 JUC, and it feels a little bigger than my size 15 thin Love. Then again, I only tried it on a few times. I guess I will have to try on the Small Perlee eventually to see how it fits.


Yes, everyone's preference differs. Best to try it out in person. I'm glad I did and could strike 1 item off my never ending wishlist


----------



## Violet Bleu

kewave said:


> Yes, everyone's preference differs. Best to try it out in person. I'm glad I did and could strike 1 item off my never ending wishlist


I kind of hope it doesn't fit me so I don't have to buy it and can stop dreaming about it. Haha


----------



## ChaneLisette

Violet Bleu said:


> How does the sizing of the Perlee Signature bracelet compare to the Cartier Love? I have only been able to try on the Medium, and it was far too big. I am unsure on how small the Small actually is. Is it more like a 16 in the Cartier Love or closer to a 15? Any advice?


The Perlee signature is about 14.5 cm. It was much smaller than my 16 Love.


----------



## Violet Bleu

ChaneLisette said:


> The Perlee signature is about 14.5 cm. It was much smaller than my 16 Love.


Oh. That's înteresting! Thanks for the info!


----------



## valnsw

My bad, sz 16 Love cuff is almost same size as Small Perlee signature. 
I always kept thinking the later is bigger as I tend to push it down my arm while preferring to keep my Love cuff closer to my hand. 

They are both almost same size with perlee a teeny bit bigger. I can push the perlee down my arm more than the Love cuff. 

FYI my wrist is 14cm. 

I have taken some pix for comparison.


----------



## valnsw

Here's how the Love cuff sz 16 looks stacked on top of the perlee small size.


----------



## Violet Bleu

valnsw said:


> My bad, sz 16 Love cuff is almost same size as Small Perlee signature.
> I always kept thinking the later is bigger as I tend to push it down my arm while preferring to keep my Love cuff closer to my hand.
> 
> They are both almost same size with perlee a teeny bit bigger. I can push the perlee down my arm more than the Love cuff.
> 
> FYI my wrist is 14cm.
> 
> I have taken some pix for comparison.


Thank you so much for these pics! They are so helpful!!!


----------



## Alena21

valnsw said:


> My bad, sz 16 Love cuff is almost same size as Small Perlee signature.
> I always kept thinking the later is bigger as I tend to push it down my arm while preferring to keep my Love cuff closer to my hand.
> 
> They are both almost same size with perlee a teeny bit bigger. I can push the perlee down my arm more than the Love cuff.
> 
> FYI my wrist is 14cm.
> 
> I have taken some pix for comparison.


----------



## Alena21

valnsw said:


> Here's how the Love cuff sz 16 looks stacked on top of the perlee small size.


Is the Cartier rose gold too?


----------



## Phoenix123

may3545 said:


> Finally got this! Posting everywhere lol. View media item 3023View media item 3022



OMG!!  I LOVE this combo!

I too have the Perlee Clover and a thin Love (though my thin is plain RG).  I've been contemplating the 5-motif Onyx bracelet and am glad to see all 3 stack up very nicely.

Btw, I love your pics - so clear and crisp.  May I ask which camera/ phone do you use?


----------



## valnsw

Alena21 said:


> Is the Cartier rose gold too?



My Cartier love cuff is yellow gold. My perlee is rose gold.


----------



## Alena21

valnsw said:


> My Cartier love cuff is yellow gold. My perlee is rose gold.


Thanks it is hard to say from my screen


----------



## Alena21

valnsw said:


> My bad, sz 16 Love cuff is almost same size as Small Perlee signature.
> I always kept thinking the later is bigger as I tend to push it down my arm while preferring to keep my Love cuff closer to my hand.
> 
> They are both almost same size with perlee a teeny bit bigger. I can push the perlee down my arm more than the Love cuff.
> 
> FYI my wrist is 14cm.
> 
> I have taken some pix for comparison.


They compliment each other very well together.


----------



## may3545

Phoenix123 said:


> OMG!!  I LOVE this combo!
> 
> I too have the Perlee Clover and a thin Love (though my thin is plain RG).  I've been contemplating the 5-motif Onyx bracelet and am glad to see all 3 stack up very nicely.
> 
> Btw, I love your pics - so clear and crisp.  May I ask which camera/ phone do you use?



I find the Perlee Clover makes any combo look amazing


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> OMG!!  I LOVE this combo!
> 
> I too have the Perlee Clover and a thin Love (though my thin is plain RG).  I've been contemplating the 5-motif Onyx bracelet and am glad to see all 3 stack up very nicely.
> 
> Btw, I love your pics - so clear and crisp.  May I ask which camera/ phone do you use?


How much is the perelee clover in Singapore (if you don't mind me asking) ?


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> How much is the perelee clover in Singapore (if you don't mind me asking) ?



I don't know how much it is now, but will check with my SA and shall revert.


----------



## Phoenix123

Phoenix123 said:


> I don't know how much it is now, but will check with my SA and shall revert.



Hello Alena, my SA tells me that the small Perlee Clover in RG is SGD34,600 before tax and SGD32,700 after 6% tax.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> Hello Alena, my SA tells me that the small Perlee Clover in RG is SGD34,600 before tax and SGD32,700 after 6% tax.


Thank you Phoenix! Appreciate your speedy reply. Have a great week ahead!


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> Thank you Phoenix! Appreciate your speedy reply. Have a great week ahead!



You're very welcome, Alena.  You have a fabulous week ahead too.


----------



## PennyD2911

Perlee Diamond Clover Bracelet YG
Perlee Signature Bracelet YG
Perlee Signature Ring YG


----------



## Hobbiezm

Ready for date night with the hubby 




RG VCA diamond perlee clover bracelet - sz M

YG VCA rock crystal bracelet

RG Cartier JUC with diamonds - sz 16

RG Cartier bracelet - sz 17


----------



## baghagg

Hobbiezm said:


> Ready for date night with the hubby
> 
> View attachment 4124760
> 
> 
> RG VCA diamond perlee clover bracelet - sz M
> 
> YG VCA rock crystal bracelet
> 
> RG Cartier JUC with diamonds - sz 16
> 
> RG Cartier bracelet - sz 17


Gorgeous!


----------



## jpezmom

Hobbiezm said:


> Ready for date night with the hubby
> 
> View attachment 4124760
> 
> 
> RG VCA diamond perlee clover bracelet - sz M
> 
> YG VCA rock crystal bracelet
> 
> RG Cartier JUC with diamonds - sz 16
> 
> RG Cartier bracelet - sz 17


Stunning stack - love each of these items!!  The rock crystal is so beautiful and unique - love the translucency of the stone.  Hope you had a lovely date night!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Hobbiezm said:


> Ready for date night with the hubby
> 
> View attachment 4124760
> 
> 
> RG VCA diamond perlee clover bracelet - sz M
> 
> YG VCA rock crystal bracelet
> 
> RG Cartier JUC with diamonds - sz 16
> 
> RG Cartier bracelet - sz 17



Beautiful!

I have never seen the VCA Rock Crystal, have it been a while since you purchased it?


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I have never seen the VCA Rock Crystal, have it been a while since you purchased it?




Me too, would like to know about the rock crystal.  Haven’t seen it before and wondering if it’s new?


----------



## Hobbiezm

baghagg said:


> Gorgeous!



Thankyou @baghagg!


----------



## Hobbiezm

jpezmom said:


> Stunning stack - love each of these items!!  The rock crystal is so beautiful and unique - love the translucency of the stone.  Hope you had a lovely date night!!



Thankyou @jpezmom - each time I wear the Rock crystal piece I fall more in love - it’s very soft and is surprisingly versatile


----------



## Hobbiezm

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I have never seen the VCA Rock Crystal, have it been a while since you purchased it?



Hi @PennyD2911- bought it this May..


----------



## Hobbiezm

bhurry said:


> Me too, would like to know about the rock crystal.  Haven’t seen it before and wondering if it’s new?



Hi @bhurry - it’s part of the 50th anniversary Alhambra- limited in release but hopefully we aren’t done yet for 2018. Somehow I feel there is more to come..


----------



## PennyD2911

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi @PennyD2911- bought it this May..





Hobbiezm said:


> Hi @bhurry - it’s part of the 50th anniversary Alhambra- limited in release but hopefully we aren’t done yet for 2018. Somehow I feel there is more to come..



Did you buy it in the US? I did not realize VCA was using Rock Crystal in the VA line or that it was being released as part of the 50th Anny collection.  Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Bought in US - I was told 15 pieces in US , but at this point - who knows for sure?!? [emoji6]


----------



## PennyD2911

Hobbiezm said:


> Bought in US - I was told 15 pieces in US , but at this point - who knows for sure?!? [emoji6]



I checked with my SA today - sold out.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hobbiezm said:


> Bought in US - I was told 15 pieces in US , but at this point - who knows for sure?!? [emoji6]



I love rock crystal on you! I’m picking it up next week, my SA has finally located one for me [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## miznina

Rami00 said:


> Here is my one and only!


I ♥️ Your ring!!! Beautiful...


----------



## Rami00

@miznina thank you!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Did the rock crystal stone come as earrings or necklace or just the bracelet? It is stunning!!


----------



## Ladyblack

xactreality said:


> View attachment 3534921


Love the signature bracelet in white gold. I can't wait to get one for myself one day!


----------



## Ladyblack

kimber418 said:


> For those who wondered what perlee looks like with a LOVE bracelet...


Omg...this is my favorite stack ever! Im curious about sizing between Perlee and love. I wear a 16 in vcf bracelet and 17 in love which is a tad loose. What size are yours?


----------



## kimber418

Ladyblack said:


> Omg...this is my favorite stack ever! Im curious about sizing between Perlee and love. I wear a 16 in vcf bracelet and 17 in love which is a tad loose. What size are yours?



My Love bracelet is size 17.   What is the vcf bracelet?   My Perlee pearls of gold bracelet and Perlee clover are both size Medium.  Hope this helps!


----------



## PennyD2911

Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet and ring


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet and ring
> View attachment 4223957
> View attachment 4223959
> View attachment 4223961



Ahhhhh.....GORGEOUS. Both are on my list!


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Ahhhhh.....GORGEOUS. Both are on my list![/QUOTE
> 
> Love them both!
> 
> ZERO regrets on these two!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ladyblack said:


> Omg...this is my favorite stack ever! Im curious about sizing between Perlee and love. I wear a 16 in vcf bracelet and 17 in love which is a tad loose. What size are yours?



I have a love size 17. My SA is going to hold a Perlee in the new size S when it comes in for me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hahahaha....I KNOW!!!


----------



## valnsw

BBC said:


> I have a love size 17. My SA is going to hold a Perlee in the new size S when it comes in for me.



Tried the new XS size thinking it would be smaller than the old S size. But apparently, the new XS size is the old S Size 

New S size is in between the old S size and old M size. 

Not sure if that helps give some perspective


----------



## Phoenix123

valnsw said:


> Tried the new XS size thinking it would be smaller than the old S size. But apparently, the new XS size is the old S Size
> 
> New S size is in between the old S size and old M size.
> 
> Not sure if that helps give some perspective




That's what I've found too.

@BBC, if you wear your Love at 17, then the new S Perlee should fit you perfectly.


----------



## Phoenix123

PennyD2911 said:


> Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet and ring
> View attachment 4223957
> View attachment 4223959
> View attachment 4223961



Beautiful stack!

Just curious, what colour gold are yours?  It's beautifully rich.


----------



## PennyD2911

Phoenix123 said:


> Beautiful stack!
> 
> Just curious, what colour gold are yours?  It's beautifully rich.



Thank you![emoji256]

They are YG.


----------



## sakuramickey

Perlee clover bracelet owners: do you wear your bracelet as daily bracelet? Or do you take it off before shower/bed?


----------



## lynne_ross

sakuramickey said:


> Perlee clover bracelet owners: do you wear your bracelet as daily bracelet? Or do you take it off before shower/bed?


I wear mine daily but take it off to shower, exercise, sleep. It is really easy to take on and off so no excuses for me.


----------



## sakuramickey

lynne_ross said:


> I wear mine daily but take it off to shower, exercise, sleep. It is really easy to take on and off so no excuses for me.



Thank you for your reply! I have been wearing Cartier Bracelets as daily bracelets for almost a year now! I For a change, I am thinking to wear the Perlee clover bracelet as daily bracelet. But I prefer not to remove it, busy mommy so thinking if I can wear it in shower/sleep.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Loving my new WG perlee signature bangle.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Beautiful pieces!


----------



## saudilondoner

sakuramickey said:


> Thank you for your reply! I have been wearing Cartier Bracelets as daily bracelets for almost a year now! I For a change, I am thinking to wear the Perlee clover bracelet as daily bracelet. But I prefer not to remove it, busy mommy so thinking if I can wear it in shower/sleep.


Hi guys I would like to ask if you sleep with your parlee breclete ? Please share your experience thank you


----------



## Phoenix123

saudilondoner said:


> Hi guys I would like to ask if you sleep with your parlee breclete ? Please share your experience thank you



I never do.  I am too OCD about scratches and gunk building up.


----------



## sakuramickey

saudilondoner said:


> Hi guys I would like to ask if you sleep with your parlee breclete ? Please share your experience thank you



I remove it before bed/shower.


----------



## EpiFanatic

saudilondoner said:


> Hi guys I would like to ask if you sleep with your parlee breclete ? Please share your experience thank you



I’ve forgotten to take it off before. Usually I will but no big deal if I don’t. It’s fine. It’s comfortable for me to sleep in. I take it off more because I think I should rather than because it bugs me.


----------



## MYH

Does anyone own this perlee 3 row ring? If so, I’d love to see it on. Thank you!


----------



## Coconuts40

Well, I pulled the trigger!!
This beauty came home with me today and I truly feel my modest  VCA collection is now complete with this bracelet!  This beauty does not require any layering, in fact wearing this bracelet on its own is all that is needed, to show off the beautiful craftsmanship.

I  felt a bit confused by the sizes.  Size S was to small and therefore I went for the medium, which feels a tad too loose. It seems a lot of owners share this same sentiment?

For those that own this bracelet, any care tips for a newbie ? 
Curious to hear how perlee owners keep their bracelets shiny.

Thanks!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

You could try stacking with other smaller bracelets . It is lovely on you.  I don’t worry too much about scratching.  I have my favorite pieces professionally polished once in a while.  Some people love the patina of well loved and often worn pieces.


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger!!
> This beauty came home with me today and I truly feel my modest  VCA collection is now complete with this bracelet!  This beauty does not require any layering, in fact wearing this bracelet on its own is all that is needed, to show off the beautiful craftsmanship.
> 
> I  felt a bit confused by the sizes.  Size S was to small and therefore I went for the medium, which feels a tad too loose. It seems a lot of owners share this same sentiment?
> 
> For those that own this bracelet, any care tips for a newbie ?
> Curious to hear how perlee owners keep their bracelets shiny.
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4333810
> View attachment 4333811


Congratulations!! It such a beautiful piece to mark completion of your collection.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hermes24Fbg said:


> You could try stacking with other smaller bracelets . It is lovely on you.  I don’t worry too much about scratching.  I have my favorite pieces professionally polished once in a while.  Some people love the patina of well loved and often worn pieces.



Wonderful advice, thank you!  Yes well loved / worn pieces do tell a story and show how much the owner has enjoyed their jewelry.  I also feel the same way about handbags 



Rami00 said:


> Congratulations!! It such a beautiful piece to mark completion of your collection.



Thank you Rami. Famous last words, right ! 
This bracelet, whether in YG or WG is a true stunner!


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger!!
> This beauty came home with me today and I truly feel my modest  VCA collection is now complete with this bracelet!  This beauty does not require any layering, in fact wearing this bracelet on its own is all that is needed, to show off the beautiful craftsmanship.
> 
> I  felt a bit confused by the sizes.  Size S was to small and therefore I went for the medium, which feels a tad too loose. It seems a lot of owners share this same sentiment?
> 
> For those that own this bracelet, any care tips for a newbie ?
> Curious to hear how perlee owners keep their bracelets shiny.
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4333810
> View attachment 4333811


Congrats! My favourite piece! 
For care, I would just get VCA to clean when ever you are in store, inbetween use a VCA soft cloth.


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> Congrats! My favourite piece!
> For care, I would just get VCA to clean when ever you are in store, inbetween use a VCA soft cloth.



Thank you so much, I can completely understand how this would be your favourite piece!  Thank you for your advice.

If I am not mistaken, you have the size M also? Does it fit loose?  I really think I am in between sizes of S-M, I think I just have to get used to the fact it is just a tad more loose than my other bracelets.


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you so much, I can completely understand how this would be your favourite piece!  Thank you for your advice.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, you have the size M also? Does it fit loose?  I really think I am in between sizes of S-M, I think I just have to get used to the fact it is just a tad more loose than my other bracelets.


Yes I have the medium and it is very loose. The small (think it is XX now) at the time I bought was so tight that I had to go with medium. I have completely gotten use to it and an advantage is it sits over my sweaters and does not go under my suit jacket sleeve. I love that compared to my love bracelets, I basically can not see them all winter.


----------



## Phoenix123

Coconuts40 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger!!
> This beauty came home with me today and I truly feel my modest  VCA collection is now complete with this bracelet!  This beauty does not require any layering, in fact wearing this bracelet on its own is all that is needed, to show off the beautiful craftsmanship.
> 
> I  felt a bit confused by the sizes.  Size S was to small and therefore I went for the medium, which feels a tad too loose. It seems a lot of owners share this same sentiment?
> 
> For those that own this bracelet, any care tips for a newbie ?
> Curious to hear how perlee owners keep their bracelets shiny.
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4333810
> View attachment 4333811



Congratulations!!  It's GORGEOUS!! I am biased bc I have one!

I wear mine alone, not stacked.  I am OCD about my jewellery and scratches, so I tend not to stack.  I like my pieces to be as pristine as possible.  In terms of care and maintenance, I clean mine (and other jewellery) with the Cartier jewellery cleaner...spray, dab a bit of water, brush with the little brush that comes with the cleaner and then rinse in hot water.  Whenever I am in the boutiques, I ask them to clean my jewellery for me.  And I keep my Perlee Clover in its own pouch, not touching other jewellery (I do this with all my pieces, they're all in their individual pouch/box/compartment ...).


----------



## EpiFanatic

Coconuts40 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger!!
> This beauty came home with me today and I truly feel my modest  VCA collection is now complete with this bracelet!  This beauty does not require any layering, in fact wearing this bracelet on its own is all that is needed, to show off the beautiful craftsmanship.
> 
> I  felt a bit confused by the sizes.  Size S was to small and therefore I went for the medium, which feels a tad too loose. It seems a lot of owners share this same sentiment?
> 
> For those that own this bracelet, any care tips for a newbie ?
> Curious to hear how perlee owners keep their bracelets shiny.
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4333810
> View attachment 4333811



Congratulations!!  That sure can stand in its own. No doubt. Enjoy her everyday.


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I think I am leaning towards the magic, but I did not like it the first time I tried it on since I was wearing the wrong neckline. So that is making me hesitate and want to stick with what works.





Phoenix123 said:


> Congratulations!!  It's GORGEOUS!! I am biased bc I have one!
> 
> I wear mine alone, not stacked.  I am OCD about my jewellery and scratches, so I tend not to stack.  I like my pieces to be as pristine as possible.  In terms of care and maintenance, I clean mine (and other jewellery) with the Cartier jewellery cleaner...spray, dab a bit of water, brush with the little brush that comes with the cleaner and then rinse in hot water.  Whenever I am in the boutiques, I ask them to clean my jewellery for me.  And I keep my Perlee Clover in its own pouch, not touching other jewellery (I do this with all my pieces, they're all in their individual pouch/box/compartment ...).



Thank you, great advice! 
I also think I will wear this alone.  I thought I would want to stack this bracelet once purchased which is why I hesitated purchasing it....one purchase leads to another....
But I feel so happy how it looks on its own!



EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  That sure can stand in its own. No doubt. Enjoy her everyday.


Thank you!!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Coconuts40 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger!!
> This beauty came home with me today and I truly feel my modest  VCA collection is now complete with this bracelet!  This beauty does not require any layering, in fact wearing this bracelet on its own is all that is needed, to show off the beautiful craftsmanship.
> 
> I  felt a bit confused by the sizes.  Size S was to small and therefore I went for the medium, which feels a tad too loose. It seems a lot of owners share this same sentiment?
> 
> For those that own this bracelet, any care tips for a newbie ?
> Curious to hear how perlee owners keep their bracelets shiny.
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4333810
> View attachment 4333811


Congrats Coconuts40, it is a beautiful bracelet.


----------



## sakuramickey

Coconuts40 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger!!
> This beauty came home with me today and I truly feel my modest  VCA collection is now complete with this bracelet!  This beauty does not require any layering, in fact wearing this bracelet on its own is all that is needed, to show off the beautiful craftsmanship.
> 
> I  felt a bit confused by the sizes.  Size S was to small and therefore I went for the medium, which feels a tad too loose. It seems a lot of owners share this same sentiment?
> 
> For those that own this bracelet, any care tips for a newbie ?
> Curious to hear how perlee owners keep their bracelets shiny.
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4333810
> View attachment 4333811



Looks amazing on you, congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Coconuts40 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger!!
> This beauty came home with me today and I truly feel my modest  VCA collection is now complete with this bracelet!  This beauty does not require any layering, in fact wearing this bracelet on its own is all that is needed, to show off the beautiful craftsmanship.
> 
> I  felt a bit confused by the sizes.  Size S was to small and therefore I went for the medium, which feels a tad too loose. It seems a lot of owners share this same sentiment?
> 
> For those that own this bracelet, any care tips for a newbie ?
> Curious to hear how perlee owners keep their bracelets shiny.
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4333810
> View attachment 4333811



What a perfect piece to wrap up your collection... I am eyeing the one in RG to match my ring but loooong way to go before I get it because Hermes keeps getting in the way [emoji28]... wear yours in the best of health and happiness!


----------



## Coconuts40

eternallove4bag said:


> What a perfect piece to wrap up your collection... I am eyeing the one in RG to match my ring but loooong way to go before I get it because Hermes keeps getting in the way [emoji28]... wear yours in the best of health and happiness!



Thank you so much! I have not taken it off since the day I bought it, and I just can't stop staring at it, I am so happy with this bracelet!  The rose gold is so beautiful I hope you get yours soon 

As I was purchasing this bracelet, I made the comment to my SA that I hope my Hermes SA doesn't call me soon, as I am also waiting for a Kelly anytime now. My VCA SA told me Hermes is their biggest competition.  So many VCA orders get cancelled because of the unpredictability of 'that call' from Hermes.


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you so much! I have not taken it off since the day I bought it, and I just can't stop staring at it, I am so happy with this bracelet!  The rose gold is so beautiful I hope you get yours soon
> 
> As I was purchasing this bracelet, I made the comment to my SA that I hope my Hermes SA doesn't call me soon, as I am also waiting for a Kelly anytime now. My VCA SA told me Hermes is their biggest competition.  So many VCA orders get cancelled because of the unpredictability of 'that call' from Hermes.


hahahaha my SA says the same thing. Hermès steals her sales..
I am so happy for you. This bracelet is on my wishist too!


----------



## Aimee3

Coconuts40 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger!!
> This beauty came home with me today and I truly feel my modest  VCA collection is now complete with this bracelet!  This beauty does not require any layering, in fact wearing this bracelet on its own is all that is needed, to show off the beautiful craftsmanship.
> 
> I  felt a bit confused by the sizes.  Size S was to small and therefore I went for the medium, which feels a tad too loose. It seems a lot of owners share this same sentiment?
> 
> For those that own this bracelet, any care tips for a newbie ?
> Curious to hear how perlee owners keep their bracelets shiny.
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4333810
> View attachment 4333811



Did you try on the “new” small or the “old” small?  Before November 2018, there were 2 sizes of this bracelet, small and medium and there was quite a difference in those 2 sizes. Then they came out with a 3rd size, which is between the original small and medium sizes and called that new size small and renamed the original small as extra small.  
That being said, you don’t want the bracelet to be able to turn on you.  Since the bracelet is oval, it is uncomfortable if it is too big and turns on your wrist (so that the oval part is in the wrong spot). Is your bracelet turning?


----------



## Coconuts40

Aimee3 said:


> Did you try on the “new” small or the “old” small?  Before November 2018, there were 2 sizes of this bracelet, small and medium and there was quite a difference in those 2 sizes. Then they came out with a 3rd size, which is between the original small and medium sizes and called that new size small and renamed the original small as extra small.
> That being said, you don’t want the bracelet to be able to turn on you.  Since the bracelet is oval, it is uncomfortable if it is too big and turns on your wrist (so that the oval part is in the wrong spot). Is your bracelet turning?



Hi Aimee, thank you for letting me know.
I remember reading this on the forum a few months ago, but then I heard the small - medium was still untouched and they just make an XS.

Can anyone confirm this?

At my wrist bone, my bracelet fits perfectly, but higher up it does turn now that I tried it on.

Oh geez, perhaps it is too big!!!  I will speak to my SA given I just purchased it and I should be able to return it if I need to.

Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Aimee, thank you for letting me know.
> I remember reading this on the forum a few months ago, but then I heard the small - medium was still untouched and they just make an XS.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> At my wrist bone, my bracelet fits perfectly, but higher up it does turn now that I tried it on.
> 
> Oh geez, perhaps it is too big!!!  I will speak to my SA given I just purchased it and I should be able to return it if I need to.
> 
> Thank you!


I had heard what Aimee has said above. I bought the medium last year since the small at the time was tight on my risk. It fit like a 15 love bracelet. I believe the original small is now the xs and vca introduces a new size small between the other 2 sizes. If the new small was available when I bought I would have gotten it vs the medium. Mine spins all the time but my wrist is fairly round, my 3 live bracelets spin and even go over each other at times - switching order on my wrist. I purposely went with a bigger size fit my loves since I wear them 24/7 and a smaller size felt claustrophobic. 
Maybe go back and retry the smaller size to make sure you purchased the right one for you.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Ladies

FYI, I just called a VCA boutique and they did indeed change their sizes.
The original size S was 14 cm and the M was 17cm.
They recently introduced a 16cm!!

My boutique is not an exclusive VCA boutique and I am a bit disappointed that they weren't informed of this.  I will now have to speak to my SA about exchanging my bracelet and getting a 16cm.


----------



## Coconuts40

Aimee3 said:


> Did you try on the “new” small or the “old” small?  Before November 2018, there were 2 sizes of this bracelet, small and medium and there was quite a difference in those 2 sizes. Then they came out with a 3rd size, which is between the original small and medium sizes and called that new size small and renamed the original small as extra small.
> That being said, you don’t want the bracelet to be able to turn on you.  Since the bracelet is oval, it is uncomfortable if it is too big and turns on your wrist (so that the oval part is in the wrong spot). Is your bracelet turning?





lynne_ross said:


> I had heard what Aimee has said above. I bought the medium last year since the small at the time was tight on my risk. It fit like a 15 love bracelet. I believe the original small is now the xs and vca introduces a new size small between the other 2 sizes. If the new small was available when I bought I would have gotten it vs the medium. Mine spins all the time but my wrist is fairly round, my 3 live bracelets spin and even go over each other at times - switching order on my wrist. I purposely went with a bigger size fit my loves since I wear them 24/7 and a smaller size felt claustrophobic.
> Maybe go back and retry the smaller size to make sure you purchased the right one for you.



Thank you both so so much!!!
This bracelet is just way too expensive to be improperly informed when purchasing.  
I am very disappointed with my SA.


----------



## Aimee3

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you both so so much!!!
> This bracelet is just way too expensive to be improperly informed when purchasing.
> I am very disappointed with my SA.



Your SA probably didn’t know about the size especially since that store didn’t have it but you should be able to exchange it for the “new” small, 16 cm bracelet.  The rest of the VCA bangles still have the old sizes, and they have not yet made 3 sizes in those styles yet.  I guess they’ll see how popular the size 16 turns out to be.  I agree with you that this bracelet stands beautifully on its own and that’s how I wear mine.  Please let us know what happens.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you so much! I have not taken it off since the day I bought it, and I just can't stop staring at it, I am so happy with this bracelet!  The rose gold is so beautiful I hope you get yours soon
> 
> As I was purchasing this bracelet, I made the comment to my SA that I hope my Hermes SA doesn't call me soon, as I am also waiting for a Kelly anytime now. My VCA SA told me Hermes is their biggest competition.  So many VCA orders get cancelled because of the unpredictability of 'that call' from Hermes.



Thank you! This bracelet is stunning and you wear it beautifully! Hehe! Yup, the perils of the the elusive Hermes bag showing up when we least expect... the possibility and uncertainty puts everything on the back burner while decision to grab the bag takes center stage in our lives [emoji16]


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Ladies, just to update on the size conundrum!

Luckily I live very close to VCA and I ran over to compare the Medium (17cm) to the new Small (16cm).  After all that, I realize I like the size M a lot more.

I don't own any Cartier love bracelets, but I get a feeling that I would want a love to feel like a 16cm on me - since it shouldn't be taken off, it should be a bit more of a snug feel.
However with the Perlee which is more elegant, I like the fluidity of the Medium.  

*Bottom line, for those that are considering the perlee line, please keep in mind a 16cm and a 17cm exists and it is so important to try things on before purchasing.  These cannot be adjusted so please make sure you try on all sizes.*

On the bright side, my SA noticed the clasp that secures the bracelet is a litter more loos than it should be, so I am getting a new Perlee clover bracelet that is more secure.  I think everything happens for a reason and it will all come to a happy end


----------



## Coconuts40

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you! This bracelet is stunning and you wear it beautifully! Hehe! Yup, the perils of the the elusive Hermes bag showing up when we least expect... the possibility and uncertainty puts everything on the back burner while decision to grab the bag takes center stage in our lives [emoji16]



Yup, knowing my luck I will get a call tomorrow saying my Kelly has arrived. Gulp!! This is already turing in to an expensive year


----------



## Aimee3

Coconuts40 said:


> Yup, knowing my luck I will get a call tomorrow saying my Kelly has arrived. Gulp!! This is already turing in to an expensive year



Lol but a Kelly would look lovely being held by a hand wearing a diamond perlee clover bracelet...wink wink!


----------



## Rami00

@Coconuts40 thank you for sharing this useful information.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies, just to update on the size conundrum!
> 
> Luckily I live very close to VCA and I ran over to compare the Medium (17cm) to the new Small (16cm).  After all that, I realize I like the size M a lot more.
> 
> I don't own any Cartier love bracelets, but I get a feeling that I would want a love to feel like a 16cm on me - since it shouldn't be taken off, it should be a bit more of a snug feel.
> However with the Perlee which is more elegant, I like the fluidity of the Medium.
> 
> *Bottom line, for those that are considering the perlee line, please keep in mind a 16cm and a 17cm exists and it is so important to try things on before purchasing.  These cannot be adjusted so please make sure you try on all sizes.*
> 
> On the bright side, my SA noticed the clasp that secures the bracelet is a litter more loos than it should be, so I am getting a new Perlee clover bracelet that is more secure.  I think everything happens for a reason and it will all come to a happy end



Thank you for the information. This will be helpful when deciding on the size of the bracelet for me. 



Coconuts40 said:


> Yup, knowing my luck I will get a call tomorrow saying my Kelly has arrived. Gulp!! This is already turing in to an expensive year



Hehe! I hear ya! I had a very quiet Hermes year for the first half of 2018 and then boom three of my SOs came tumbling after each other in three months towards the end... I was like seriously? H is super unpredictable but that’s what makes it so exciting for many of us and has us coming back for more and more. I hope your Kelly comes exactly when you want it to [emoji4]


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies, just to update on the size conundrum!
> 
> Luckily I live very close to VCA and I ran over to compare the Medium (17cm) to the new Small (16cm).  After all that, I realize I like the size M a lot more.
> 
> I don't own any Cartier love bracelets, but I get a feeling that I would want a love to feel like a 16cm on me - since it shouldn't be taken off, it should be a bit more of a snug feel.
> However with the Perlee which is more elegant, I like the fluidity of the Medium.
> 
> *Bottom line, for those that are considering the perlee line, please keep in mind a 16cm and a 17cm exists and it is so important to try things on before purchasing.  These cannot be adjusted so please make sure you try on all sizes.*
> 
> On the bright side, my SA noticed the clasp that secures the bracelet is a litter more loos than it should be, so I am getting a new Perlee clover bracelet that is more secure.  I think everything happens for a reason and it will all come to a happy end



Congratulations on your stunning new addition!! It is beyond gorgeous on you!!

I am late to reading these posts and responding as I would have confirmed the sizing nomenclature changes and new size added. I almost purchased the old M last year prior to the price increase but then having heard word of a possible new size I decided to wait. My SA was not able to confirm the new sizes and in fact told me there was not going to be a change- I am very happy I listened to this forum and not to my SA as this is too $$ of a purchase to make without being 100% certain of best sizing. I think that the SAs at Birks are not as “in the know” as the SAs at standalone VCA boutiques.

It’s great that you went back to try on the sizes again to make sure yours was the right one for you. I just love it!


----------



## Toronto24

MYH said:


> Does anyone own this perlee 3 row ring? If so, I’d love to see it on. Thank you!
> View attachment 4333214



I have two. I wear them stacked. This is my most worn ring, I love it


----------



## MYH

Toronto24 said:


> I have two. I wear them stacked. This is my most worn ring, I love it
> 
> View attachment 4338876


Oh my goodness! What a creative idea. Thank you for the pic. Would you humor me and show me just one ring on? My SA says she can get it from Paris and I’m trying to figure out if I should have her bring it in for me.


----------



## Toronto24

MYH said:


> Oh my goodness! What a creative idea. Thank you for the pic. Would you humor me and show me just one ring on? My SA says she can get it from Paris and I’m trying to figure out if I should have her bring it in for me.



Please excuse the neglected hands and nails.


----------



## MYH

Toronto24 said:


> Please excuse the neglected hands and nails.
> 
> View attachment 4339119


Thank you so much. I love this. I’m going to ask my SA to bring it in for me


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> Please excuse the neglected hands and nails.
> 
> View attachment 4339119



I love how fun these rings are.  I would have never considered layering them.
Looks so great layered and as a single ring.


----------



## Rhl2987

Toronto24 said:


> I have two. I wear them stacked. This is my most worn ring, I love it
> 
> View attachment 4338876


I love this chunky look! Gorgeous single as well!


----------



## Toronto24

Rhl2987 said:


> I love this chunky look! Gorgeous single as well!



I love chunky rings. They match my chunky fingers [emoji13]


----------



## Rhl2987

Toronto24 said:


> I love chunky rings. They match my chunky fingers [emoji13]


Your rings and your hand are beautiful


----------



## eternallove4bag

Toronto24 said:


> Please excuse the neglected hands and nails.
> 
> View attachment 4339119



It’s such a beautiful piece! I like the versatility of wearing it stacked or alone.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## honeypeach

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies, just to update on the size conundrum!
> 
> Luckily I live very close to VCA and I ran over to compare the Medium (17cm) to the new Small (16cm).  After all that, I realize I like the size M a lot more.
> 
> I don't own any Cartier love bracelets, but I get a feeling that I would want a love to feel like a 16cm on me - since it shouldn't be taken off, it should be a bit more of a snug feel.
> However with the Perlee which is more elegant, I like the fluidity of the Medium.
> 
> *Bottom line, for those that are considering the perlee line, please keep in mind a 16cm and a 17cm exists and it is so important to try things on before purchasing.  These cannot be adjusted so please make sure you try on all sizes.*
> 
> On the bright side, my SA noticed the clasp that secures the bracelet is a litter more loos than it should be, so I am getting a new Perlee clover bracelet that is more secure.  I think everything happens for a reason and it will all come to a happy end




Thanks so much for this information! 
I was turned away by how the two old S and M sizes didn't fit nicely on my hand. 
I just realised the very recent change on the VCA website.... they are now called sizes 14, 16, 17, and 19. (while some bangles only have 14, 17, and 19.)
I'll be visiting VCA shortly to try the new size 16!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4380053



Beautiful [emoji172][emoji169]


----------



## Coconuts40

honeypeach said:


> Thanks so much for this information!
> I was turned away by how the two old S and M sizes didn't fit nicely on my hand.
> I just realised the very recent change on the VCA website.... they are now called sizes 14, 16, 17, and 19. (while some bangles only have 14, 17, and 19.)
> I'll be visiting VCA shortly to try the new size 16!



I'm glad this information helped you. This was such a confusing purchase for me, but once you get the right size, you will love this bracelet!!!  I feel it was my best purchase so far.  

Please let us know what you decide, and post some photos


----------



## kat99

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4380053



I love both of these!! That jade!! How do you like this Perlee bracelet?


----------



## TankerToad

kat99 said:


> I love both of these!! That jade!! How do you like this Perlee bracelet?



Hi Kat! How are you ???
Love my Perlee - I actually bought it to go with this Jade, my DH bought this Jade for me on the Big Island -
My wrists are crazy small and the Jade is large and heavy so I chose the large Perlee to go with the Jade- it keeps the Jade from sliding over my wrist - 
The Jade is really special and and it’s a sentiment piece for me- 
Having the Perlee makes the Jade more wearable - been dithering about the right VCA ring to wear with this set- any thoughts?
Anyway have you tried the Perlee bangle on in person? IMO you should- if just to get the sense of size and weight and how you want to wear it -
Besides it’s always fun to go into VCA- although hard to focus once there, as there are so many delicious choices to tempt one.....


----------



## TankerToad

View attachment 4380570

The Perlee bangle is an oval shape 
So that needs to be considered ...


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Having the Perlee makes the Jade more wearable - been dithering about the right VCA ring to wear with this set- any thoughts?



My first thought was the Perlee Clover ring.
You could also do one of the pave Frivoles - either the BTF or single flower 
You would have to see the proportions of how the rings look worn with your beautiful bracelets.

PS Possibly malachite too if you can find something with the same undertones/stripes as the jade bangle. There are VA, magic and btf.


----------



## Happyish

Love the perlee. Perlee variation earrings (medium size).


----------



## Babsiegirl

My first VCA purchase! Bought to stack with my 2 thin loves and regular love cuff and sometimes wear with my diamond bangle. All in pink gold. Thanks for letting me share.[emoji3][emoji173]️


----------



## lisawhit

Babsiegirl said:


> My first VCA purchase! Bought to stack with my 2 thin loves and regular love cuff and sometimes wear with my diamond bangle. All in pink gold. Thanks for letting me share.[emoji3][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395905


Congratulations!  I love this piece and wear mine daily but in yellow gold


----------



## Babsiegirl

lisawhit said:


> Congratulations!  I love this piece and wear mine daily but in yellow gold



Thanks! I’m glad you like yours to wear it daily. Here’s a pic of it stacked with my other bracelets.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Can you spot the perlee pieces? [emoji4]
In love with the craftsmanship [emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Love the perlee. Perlee variation earrings (medium size).



Stunning! I absolutely love ur signature perlee too!


----------



## Lisa-SH

eternallove4bag said:


> Can you spot the perlee pieces? [emoji4]
> In love with the craftsmanship [emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412138
> View attachment 4412144


Beautiful....love all the colors are matching.


----------



## kat99

eternallove4bag said:


> Can you spot the perlee pieces? [emoji4]
> In love with the craftsmanship [emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412138
> View attachment 4412144



I love! You're inspiring me to wear mine more. Is yours the newer 16cm size?


----------



## lovieluvslux

Congratulations! This and the matching ring is my DREAM piece.  I've been holding off for a JUC w/ dia and now I leaning towards this one.  So elegant and pretty.  I can always get the JUC w/o dia for daily and occasional wear.




Coconuts40 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger!!
> This beauty came home with me today and I truly feel my modest  VCA collection is now complete with this bracelet!  This beauty does not require any layering, in fact wearing this bracelet on its own is all that is needed, to show off the beautiful craftsmanship.
> 
> I  felt a bit confused by the sizes.  Size S was to small and therefore I went for the medium, which feels a tad too loose. It seems a lot of owners share this same sentiment?
> 
> For those that own this bracelet, any care tips for a newbie ?
> Curious to hear how perlee owners keep their bracelets shiny.
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4333810
> View attachment 4333811


----------



## eternallove4bag

kat99 said:


> I love! You're inspiring me to wear mine more. Is yours the newer 16cm size?


Thank you so much! The perlee clover collection is so stunningly beautiful. I am in awe every time I see them! Yes! My bracelet is the new size[emoji813]️[emoji813]️



Lisa-SH said:


> Beautiful....love all the colors are matching.



Thank you so much! I am a mathcy matchy person at heart [emoji4][emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Can you spot the perlee pieces? [emoji4]
> In love with the craftsmanship [emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412138
> View attachment 4412144



Geez. Such gorgeous colors. VCA looks amazing with them.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Here is my teeny little new perlee family member.


----------



## OKComputer

Here are a couple of my Perlee pieces!


----------



## baghagg

OKComputer said:


> Here are a couple of my Perlee pieces!


Gorgeous!  Rose gold?  

Ps. I have 2 out of 3 in this photo lol..


----------



## OKComputer

baghagg said:


> Gorgeous!  Rose gold?
> 
> Ps. I have 2 out of 3 in this photo lol..



The VCA is rose gold and the Cartier is yg! I love mixing metals! But these seem to work really well together. 

Which 2 do you have?


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Here is my teeny little new perlee family member.
> View attachment 4415568


It’s so pretty! I love VCA earrings! 



EpiFanatic said:


> Geez. Such gorgeous colors. VCA looks amazing with them.



Thank you so much! Hehe I can never decide which I love more - pops of colors or neutrals so I wear them all!


----------



## eternallove4bag

OKComputer said:


> Here are a couple of my Perlee pieces!



Absolutely stunning! We r twins on the perlee clover bracelet! Hope to be twins with you on the signature bracelet one day [emoji4]


----------



## OKComputer

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely stunning! We r twins on the perlee clover bracelet! Hope to be twins with you on the signature bracelet one day [emoji4]



What colour is your perlee? Just saw above and it looks like it’s yg? Looks beautiful on you (and the ring too!!). What colour signature would you get? I wish I had gotten the signature in yg and the clover in rg. Ah well. 

Btw we are also twins on the scarves! At least on the parures de samourais! Same colourway too! Is your B&W one Brazil or Jaguar? Also on the black B! Haha looks like we have the same tastes


----------



## eternallove4bag

OKComputer said:


> What colour is your perlee? Just saw above and it looks like it’s yg? Looks beautiful on you (and the ring too!!). What colour signature would you get? I wish I had gotten the signature in yg and the clover in rg. Ah well.
> 
> Btw we are also twins on the scarves! At least on the parures de samourais! Same colourway too! Is your B&W one Brazil or Jaguar? Also on the black B! Haha looks like we have the same tastes



Oooh we do have similar taste [emoji1373]... it’s Jaguar. I am a crazy H and VCA fan! My perlee clover ring and bracelet r in RG. I am thinking RG for signature bracelet too since right now I seem to be addicted to RG[emoji28]... and I saw ur gorgeous pave earrings which is definitely on my list too! Btw I jumped on the black B bandwagon late and I still can’t believe it took me so long to realize how versatile a black B can be!


----------



## OKComputer

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh we do have similar taste [emoji1373]... it’s Jaguar. I am a crazy H and VCA fan! My perlee clover ring and bracelet r in RG. I am thinking RG for signature bracelet too since right now I seem to be addicted to RG[emoji28]... and I saw ur gorgeous pave earrings which is definitely on my list too! Btw I jumped on the black B bandwagon late and I still can’t believe it took me so long to realize how versatile a black B can be!



I have Jaguar in the dark navy blue! And Brazil in the indigo/black! Although we differ in the fact that black B was my very first H bag!! It’s my everyday workhorse!

VCA rose gold is beautiful! I, too, am loving it even though I generally prefer yg. The pave vintage earrings weren’t on my list at all, but the second I tried them on, I knew I was bringing them home with me. They’re the perfect balance between fun/casual/elegant/dressy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

OKComputer said:


> I have Jaguar in the dark navy blue! And Brazil in the indigo/black! Although we differ in the fact that black B was my very first H bag!! It’s my everyday workhorse!
> 
> VCA rose gold is beautiful! I, too, am loving it even though I generally prefer yg. The pave vintage earrings weren’t on my list at all, but the second I tried them on, I knew I was bringing them home with me. They’re the perfect balance between fun/casual/elegant/dressy!



The pave earrings r stunning! And so understated. I am not a fan of in your face kind of pieces. Subtle beauty goes a long way and this piece is just perfect! Debating between adding JUC bracelet to match my JUC ring or a VCA pieces next! Decision decisions [emoji16]
I see you are a fan of H shawls like me! Both Brazil and Jaguar r beautiful. I have the same CW of Jaguar as you [emoji4]


----------



## Alena21

OKComputer said:


> Here are a couple of my Perlee pieces!


These are gorgeous!


----------



## Zucnarf

eternallove4bag said:


> Can you spot the perlee pieces? [emoji4]
> In love with the craftsmanship [emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412138
> View attachment 4412144



You are so beautiful!!


----------



## Summerof89

What do you guys think about these on me? G or RG? Signature or clover?


----------



## charchar888

How come no one likes the Perlee Diamond Bracelet, 1 row?  Everyone talks about the clover but not the single row.  Please post pics if you have.  I want to see if it is too thin?


----------



## Sparkledolll

charchar888 said:


> How come no one likes the Perlee Diamond Bracelet, 1 row?  Everyone talks about the clover but not the single row.  Please post pics if you have.  I want to see if it is too thin?



Here you go, I tried it on the other day. I will get it eventually but I am planning to get more Cartier first.


----------



## lynne_ross

Summerof89 said:


> What do you guys think about these on me? G or RG? Signature or clover?
> 
> View attachment 4435738
> 
> View attachment 4435739


You could easily do Yg or rg with your skin tone. I prefer Yg in general, but that is just me. Clover all the way!


----------



## charchar888

@Sparkledolll thank you for posting.  The 1 row diamond actually doesn’t look that thin.  I was worried that it would look too thin compared to the signature, which is the perfect size.  The clover is nice but a little too in your face and gaudy.  For some reason, it reminds me of church.  Don’t know why lol.  It seems like for the price difference, no one has purchased the 1 row over the clover?

I will eventually have to go to store and try.
Does anyone have the Perlee diamond bracelet here
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...00-perlee-diamonds-bracelet-medium-model.html
This one looks nice but it seems wider than the clover.  Has anyone pulled the trigger on this piece?  Please post any pics!


----------



## Sparkledolll

charchar888 said:


> @Sparkledolll thank you for posting.  The 1 row diamond actually doesn’t look that thin.  I was worried that it would look too thin compared to the signature, which is the perfect size.  The clover is nice but a little too in your face and gaudy.  For some reason, it reminds me of church.  Don’t know why lol.  It seems like for the price difference, no one has purchased the 1 row over the clover?
> 
> I will eventually have to go to store and try.
> Does anyone have the Perlee diamond bracelet here
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...00-perlee-diamonds-bracelet-medium-model.html
> This one looks nice but it seems wider than the clover.  Has anyone pulled the trigger on this piece?  Please post any pics!



Goodness... You are entitled to your opinion of course but maybe you can put it in a nicer way. I have the RG Pave. Here you go.


----------



## charchar888

Both looks so elegant.  Do people prefer the 1 row diamond or the regular one?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sparkledolll said:


> Goodness... You are entitled to your opinion of course but maybe you can put it in a nicer way. I have the RG Pave. Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436323


Drooling uncontrollably dear! You have the BEST collection! xo


----------



## charchar888

Sparkledolll said:


> Goodness... You are entitled to your opinion of course but maybe you can put it in a nicer way. I have the RG Pave. Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436323


Your collection is amazing and looks great on you, but personally for me it just looks too much as it wouldn’t work for my lifestyle. I didn’t mean to offend you.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Israeli_Flava said:


> Drooling uncontrollably dear! You have the BEST collection! xo



Thanks Dear IF [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Sparkledolll

charchar888 said:


> Your collection is amazing and looks great on you, but personally for me it just looks too much as it wouldn’t work for my lifestyle. I didn’t mean to offend you.



No offence taken!


----------



## Aimee3

Sparkledolll said:


> Goodness... You are entitled to your opinion of course but maybe you can put it in a nicer way. I have the RG Pave. Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436323



This is gorgeous. I usually don’t like a lot of stacking but these look perfect together and not too much at all...except for price lol.
I like that each bracelet is individually different yet they go together so beautifully.  Love!


----------



## Coconuts40

charchar888 said:


> @Sparkledolll thank you for posting.  The 1 row diamond actually doesn’t look that thin.  I was worried that it would look too thin compared to the signature, which is the perfect size.  The clover is nice but a little too in your face and gaudy.  For some reason, it reminds me of church.  Don’t know why lol.  It seems like for the price difference, no one has purchased the 1 row over the clover?
> 
> I will eventually have to go to store and try.
> Does anyone have the Perlee diamond bracelet here
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...00-perlee-diamonds-bracelet-medium-model.html
> This one looks nice but it seems wider than the clover.  Has anyone pulled the trigger on this piece?  Please post any pics!



Haha, your comment is a bit funny.
Truthfully, when I started collecting VCA several years ago, I was not fond of the perlee clover at all. My SA kept telling me to try it on, but I refused to consider it.  Then, all of a sudden I started to reconsider it, and when I tried it on and saw the craftsmanship of it, I fell in love !!  I now have it in YG, and considering one in WG.  The perlee clover is actually my favourite VCA piece that I own!

I can only speak for myself, the single row pave is very similar in price to the clover, and I just can't justify the price of the single row - I would rather have the perlee.  But that's not to say it's not beautiful in its own right. The beautiful thing about jewelry is it needs to resonate with us, and not what the masses think.

Please post photos when you decide.  We love eye candy here


----------



## Notorious Pink

Summerof89 said:


> What do you guys think about these on me? G or RG? Signature or clover?
> 
> View attachment 4435738
> 
> View attachment 4435739



 Clover every time. [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]



charchar888 said:


> How come no one likes the Perlee Diamond Bracelet, 1 row?  Everyone talks about the clover but not the single row.  Please post pics if you have.  I want to see if it is too thin?



The one row is very pretty but the price point isn’t great. For just a bit more you can have the clover....I like both but would get the clover first.


----------



## allure244

Summerof89 said:


> What do you guys think about these on me? G or RG? Signature or clover?
> 
> View attachment 4435738
> 
> View attachment 4435739



I prefer the clover bracelet if budget isn’t an issue. The rose gold is softer and blends into your skin tone more while the yellow gold offers more of a contrast. I think it’s similar to my skin tone and I usually prefer yellow gold since the yellow gold stands out more. But either shade is nice depending on the look ur going for


----------



## Aimee3

Summerof89 said:


> What do you guys think about these on me? G or RG? Signature or clover?
> 
> View attachment 4435738
> 
> View attachment 4435739



From the photo it looks like both colors look nice on you and neither would be wrong.  That being said, i personally do not like to “mix” pink and yellow gold together.  So if your other jewelry is yellow I would definitely go with the yellow.  If you plan on adding more pink gold pieces go with pink but be aware that different brands pinks are different hues of pink.


----------



## Summerof89

lynne_ross said:


> You could easily do Yg or rg with your skin tone. I prefer Yg in general, but that is just me. Clover all the way!





BBC said:


> Clover every time. [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]
> 
> 
> 
> The one row is very pretty but the price point isn’t great. For just a bit more you can have the clover....I like both but would get the clover first.





allure244 said:


> I prefer the clover bracelet if budget isn’t an issue. The rose gold is softer and blends into your skin tone more while the yellow gold offers more of a contrast. I think it’s similar to my skin tone and I usually prefer yellow gold since the yellow gold stands out more. But either shade is nice depending on the look ur going for





Aimee3 said:


> From the photo it looks like both colors look nice on you and neither would be wrong.  That being said, i personally do not like to “mix” pink and yellow gold together.  So if your other jewelry is yellow I would definitely go with the yellow.  If you plan on adding more pink gold pieces go with pink but be aware that different brands pinks are different hues of pink.



Thank you everyone for taking your precious time to give me such detailed opinion. 
Very good points made I must say and I think I am more leaning towards yg now too!


----------



## Rami00

Sparkledolll said:


> Here you go, I tried it on the other day. I will get it eventually but I am planning to get more Cartier first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435980
> View attachment 4435981


 Thank you for posting eye candy, you have the best bling collection


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> Haha, your comment is a bit funny.
> Truthfully, when I started collecting VCA several years ago, I was not fond of the perlee clover at all. My SA kept telling me to try it on, but I refused to consider it.  Then, all of a sudden I started to reconsider it, and when I tried it on and saw the craftsmanship of it, I fell in love !!  I now have it in YG, and considering one in WG.  The perlee clover is actually my favourite VCA piece that I own!
> 
> I can only speak for myself, the single row pave is very similar in price to the clover, and I just can't justify the price of the single row - I would rather have the perlee.  But that's not to say it's not beautiful in its own right. The beautiful thing about jewelry is it needs to resonate with us, and not what the masses think.
> 
> Please post photos when you decide.  We love eye candy here


I totally relate what you said. When I first saw the frivole pave earrings, I thought "that is a lot of bling, I would probably never wear it, ever"  My SA almost forced me to try those on and voila...I almost wear it 3-4 times a week now 
Jewelry is tricky, mod shots are nice for reference but trying it in person is totally a different experience.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Zucnarf said:


> You are so beautiful!!


Thank you so much! You are very sweet!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Summerof89 said:


> What do you guys think about these on me? G or RG? Signature or clover?
> 
> View attachment 4435738
> 
> View attachment 4435739


Rose Gold please! And the clover stacked with signature is so stunning! My vote is for clover first and later signature?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sparkledolll said:


> Here you go, I tried it on the other day. I will get it eventually but I am planning to get more Cartier first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435980
> View attachment 4435981


Girl you slay me with your stunning bling collections... truly the bling queen! ♥️♥️


----------



## Summerof89

Hi do we have any experts in the house re: sizing of perlee signature and Cartier Love?
is a PS 16 the same as a CL 16?
how does PS 14 compare to a CL 15?
I am looking to add a PS to my collection to stack with my love but I am very worried about overlapping 

tia!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Summerof89 said:


> Hi do we have any experts in the house re: sizing of perlee signature and Cartier Love?
> is a PS 16 the same as a CL 16?
> how does PS 14 compare to a CL 15?
> I am looking to add a PS to my collection to stack with my love but I am very worried about overlapping
> 
> tia!


The perlee sig XS is the same as the Love 16.  Although, I think they fit differently.  The shape of the perlee is a little more square-round where as the Love is more oval.  That's my opinion.


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> The perlee sig XS is the same as the Love 16.  Although, I think they fit differently.  The shape of the perlee is a little more square-round where as the Love is more oval.  That's my opinion.



I agree with this essentially.

The Perlee XS is a tiny smidgen smaller than the Love 16.  But both are basically the same - size wise.  The shapes are def a bit different.


----------



## Summerof89

EpiFanatic said:


> The perlee sig XS is the same as the Love 16.  Although, I think they fit differently.  The shape of the perlee is a little more square-round where as the Love is more oval.  That's my opinion.





Phoenix123 said:


> I agree with this essentially.
> 
> The Perlee XS is a tiny smidgen smaller than the Love 16.  But both are basically the same - size wise.  The shapes are def a bit different.



thanks guys! is size XS the new 14 do you know? the VCA website shows sizes such as 14,16,17 etc rather than XS, S, M


----------



## innerpeace85

Sparkledolll said:


> Here you go, I tried it on the other day. I will get it eventually but I am planning to get more Cartier first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435980
> View attachment 4435981


Beautiful!!


----------



## Rockysmom

I have always loved the perlee clover! One of my favorite VCA pieces


----------



## Mali_

Summerof89 said:


> thanks guys! is size XS the new 14 do you know? the VCA website shows sizes such as 14,16,17 etc rather than XS, S, M


I’d call a boutique and ask.


----------



## Summerof89

Tried on the perlee signatures today 
Left hand is 14 and right hand is 16. What a massive difference !


----------



## Mali_

Summerof89 said:


> Tried on the perlee signatures today
> Left hand is 14 and right hand is 16. What a massive difference !


Wow. Guess it’s safe to assume that a 14 is an XS. 
I’m a medium in the clover so that 16 may be my size -LOL.


----------



## Mali_

Double post


----------



## Summerof89

Mali_ said:


> Wow. Guess it’s safe to assume that a 14 is an XS.
> I’m a medium in the clover so that 16 may be my size -LOL.


 I guess it is! the 16 just flips and turns on me but I can rotate the 14.5 too it's so odd.


----------



## Phoenix123

Summerof89 said:


> thanks guys! is size XS the new 14 do you know? the VCA website shows sizes such as 14,16,17 etc rather than XS, S, M



I contacted my SA and this is what she says:

XS - 14.5cm (yes, she said 14.5 and not 14.  I shall ask her to clarify tomorrow)
S - 16cm
M - 17cm
L - 18cm

When it's light tomorrow, I shall also check the inside of my Perlee Clover bracelet to see what it says.  When I bought it, they didn't have the XS size.  I bought the then S size, which was then re-categorised as XS.  I know it is the smallest size they have but I don't know if it's 14 or 14.5cm.

I also wear the 16 Love but it's a smidgen loose on me.  Cartier size 15 fits but it's a tad too snug.  The Perlee fits comfortably.


----------



## Summerof89

Phoenix123 said:


> I contacted my SA and this is what she says:
> 
> XS - 14.5cm (yes, she said 14.5 and not 14.  I shall ask her to clarify tomorrow)
> S - 16cm
> M - 17cm
> L - 18cm
> 
> When it's light tomorrow, I shall also check the inside of my Perlee Clover bracelet to see what it says.  When I bought it, they didn't have the XS size.  I bought the then S size, which was then re-categorised as XS.  I know it is the smallest size they have but I don't know if it's 14 or 14.5cm.
> 
> I also wear the 16 Love but it's a smidgen loose on me.  Cartier size 15 fits but it's a tad too snug.  The Perlee fits comfortably.


Thank you so much for doing that! So kind of you. 14.5 does make more sense than 14. When I tried them in store I agree I feel like perlee fits nicer and more comfortable than love. The cartier love rotate on me in a size 16 and 15 hugs my wrist. I personally think size 16 perlee might be a bit big on me. As I am planning to stack I need to get the sizing right in the first place to avoid overlapping.


----------



## Phoenix123

Summerof89 said:


> Thank you so much for doing that! So kind of you. 14.5 does make more sense than 14. When I tried them in store I agree I feel like perlee fits nicer and more comfortable than love. The cartier love rotate on me in a size 16 and 15 hugs my wrist. I personally think size 16 perlee might be a bit big on me. As I am planning to stack I need to get the sizing right in the first place to avoid overlapping.



I just checked with my SA again.  Size 14 is in fact 14.5cm.


----------



## Summerof89

Phoenix123 said:


> I just checked with my SA again.  Size 14 is in fact 14.5cm.


thank you kindly!


----------



## Orange_ca

Wondering if anyone has this pendant, It seems not popular piece, but I like it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Orange_ca said:


> Wondering if anyone has this pendant, It seems not popular piece, but I like it.


That's very elegant, understated yet beautiful piece.  I have not seen that IRL.


----------



## Happyish

I've seen it with pave diamonds as well as turquoise. I think it's very versatile. It's the kind of pendant I'd wear daily to work as well as out to dinner.


----------



## couturequeen

Orange_ca said:


> Wondering if anyone has this pendant, It seems not popular piece, but I like it.



I tried it on (in diamond) and really liked it! It’s not on my immediate list, but it would be nice to own it in the future.


----------



## hokatie

My first small Perlee ring, bought it to wear with the eternity ring. But it’s too small.


----------



## BWM

My first VCA perlee piece!  Size small for reference.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

BWM said:


> My first VCA perlee piece!  Size small for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4732453
> View attachment 4732454
> View attachment 4732459


soooooo gorgeous on you !!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

BWM said:


> My first VCA perlee piece!  Size small for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4732453
> View attachment 4732454
> View attachment 4732459


A love piece.  Wear it often in good health!


----------



## curated_lux_collection

Does anyone know the width (in mm) and the weight of gold (grams) the Perlee ring is in Small or Medium. 
As I can't physically go in stores, im wondering which one to get.....


----------



## Phoenix123

@ImenB, I don't know the weights.

But the circumferences are:

Size 14 = 14.5cm = XS
Size 16 = 16cm = S
Size 17 = 17cm = M
Size 18 = 18cm = L


----------



## Phoenix123

deleted - duplicate post


----------



## lisawhit

yellow gold, perlee clover bracelet


----------



## floridamama

lisawhit said:


> yellow gold, perlee clover bracelet


So beautiful! Happy anniversary ❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

lisawhit said:


> yellow gold, perlee clover bracelet


Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Machick333

OKComputer said:


> Here are a couple of my Perlee pieces!


wow love your stack! can i ask about sizing? i wear 17 in my Loves and got the 17 (M) in the YG perlee clover but it seems a lot bigger than my loves. im worried now i should have sized down


----------



## allure244

Machick333 said:


> wow love your stack! can i ask about sizing? i wear 17 in my Loves and got the 17 (M) in the YG perlee clover but it seems a lot bigger than my loves. im worried now i should have sized down


I wear a size 17 love and tried on both small and medium perlee clover bracelets before. I feel like the small perlee clover bracelet (16cm)  stacks better with a 17 love than the medium perlee does. Since you just purchased the bracelet, why don’t u go back to the boutique and try on size small. If u like it better, u can exchange for the smaller size


----------



## Machick333

allure244 said:


> I wear a size 17 love and tried on both small and medium perlee clover bracelets before. I feel like the small perlee clover bracelet (16cm)  stacks better with a 17 love than the medium perlee does. Since you just purchased the bracelet, why don’t u go back to the boutique and try on size small. If u like it better, u can exchange for the smaller size


Hi! Thanks for your response . Yes I think I should or I’ll always have it in my mind that I should have sized down . It seems big compared to my loves but nice on the other hand


----------



## DS2006

Machick333 said:


> Hi! Thanks for your response . Yes I think I should or I’ll always have it in my mind that I should have sized down . It seems big compared to my loves but nice on the other hand
> 
> View attachment 4777378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777380


 Are you planning to wear it with your Loves?  I think it looks great with your watch, but I don't love the style of the Loves with it as much.


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> Are you planning to wear it with your Loves?  I think it looks great with your watch, but I don't love the style of the Loves with it as much.



Agreed!


----------



## Machick333

DS2006 said:


> Are you planning to wear it with your Loves?  I think it looks great with your watch, but I don't love the style of the Loves with it as much.


That’s a good point . No I tend to not love it with my loves ; especially not three . I guess I figured if I maybe sized down I could have the option to do so if I wanted .
Eventually I feel like I will retire my loves and gift to my daughters and wear my clover with the JUC or on its own . Elegant piece


----------



## DS2006

Machick333 said:


> That’s a good point . No I tend to not love it with my loves ; especially not three . I guess I figured if I maybe sized down I could have the option to do so if I wanted .
> Eventually I feel like I will retire my loves and gift to my daughters and wear my clover with the JUC or on its own . Elegant piece



That's exactly what I do with my retired jewelry, hand it down to my daughters!  In that case, I'd get the size that feels and looks the best on it's own. The Perlee clover bangle is one of the most elegant bracelets ever!


----------



## Machick333

Update : I went back to make sure I made the right choice . I’m so happy I did ! The sz 16 sits way better with cattier sz 17 love ! Even though I’d normally wear it on the other hand , now if an stack with my cattier when I want to be “extra “ lol mind you I would still take at least one love off. Thanks to everyone here with always the best advise !


----------



## EpiFanatic

Machick333 said:


> Update : I went back to make sure I made the right choice . I’m so happy I did ! The sz 16 sits way better with cattier sz 17 love ! Even though I’d normally wear it on the other hand , now if an stack with my cattier when I want to be “extra “ lol mind you I would still take at least one love off. Thanks to everyone here with always the best advise !
> 
> View attachment 4784061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784062
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784063


I definitely like the fit and look of the 16 better.  I love tighter fitting bracelets though.  It does stack so well with your loves.


----------



## Machick333

EpiFanatic said:


> I definitely like the fit and look of the 16 better.  I love tighter fitting bracelets though.  It does stack so well with your loves.


 Thank you ! I had a feeling of relief when I switched it , I knew I made the right choice


----------



## allure244

Machick333 said:


> Update : I went back to make sure I made the right choice . I’m so happy I did ! The sz 16 sits way better with cattier sz 17 love ! Even though I’d normally wear it on the other hand , now if an stack with my cattier when I want to be “extra “ lol mind you I would still take at least one love off. Thanks to everyone here with always the best advise !
> 
> View attachment 4784061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784062
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784063


Yay so glad u did. Now ur stack looks perfect.


----------



## ems1198

Hi all! 
Just came home from a day of shopping with this beauty!


----------



## aashopqueen

Finally ....


----------



## Happyish

aashopqueen said:


> Finally ....
> How very beautiful-and it looks gorgeous on your wrist. Wear it well and in good health!
> View attachment 4837716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837718


----------



## aashopqueen

Thank you!


----------



## niykia

Does anyone have the Perlee clovers bracelet in xs and can compare to love 15 (or wrist measurements)? Stacked photo comparison would be greatly appreciated! I tried this on in the small a year ago, it was looser than I liked, I wasn’t as serious about purchasing it at that point so never bothered to try the xs, but hoping to add it if the fit works


----------



## Louish

ems1198 said:


> Hi all!
> Just came home from a day of shopping with this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4816521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816522


Beautiful. Would you mind telling me if this is the small or medium model?


----------



## Rockerchic

Machick333 said:


> Update : I went back to make sure I made the right choice . I’m so happy I did ! The sz 16 sits way better with cattier sz 17 love ! Even though I’d normally wear it on the other hand , now if an stack with my cattier when I want to be “extra “ lol mind you I would still take at least one love off. Thanks to everyone here with always the best advise !
> 
> View attachment 4784061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784062
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784063


Looks absolutely beautiful... I just went in and tried the Medium (wear a size 17 love) and it was way too big. Unfortunately they had no smalls there so I had to go on a waitlist.


----------



## goodcrush

Machick333 said:


> That’s a good point . No I tend to not love it with my loves ; especially not three . I guess I figured if I maybe sized down I could have the option to do so if I wanted .
> Eventually I feel like I will retire my loves and gift to my daughters and wear my clover with the JUC or on its own . Elegant piece



Do you have any photos of the perlee with Juc. Would love to see if you do.


----------



## Rockerchic

Does the Pearls of Gold come in the small size? I see on the website only 3 sizes but wondering if the small is just out. I plan to get a signature perlee in small and wanted to layer the two but want them to be the same size. 
Also if you have this combo as a stack, please post a picture! thanks


----------



## Rockerchic

bumping this to see if anyone knows the answer to the above and if possible to see a picture of the stack!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Rockerchic said:


> Does the Pearls of Gold come in the small size? I see on the website only 3 sizes but wondering if the small is just out. I plan to get a signature perlee in small and wanted to layer the two but want them to be the same size.
> Also if you have this combo as a stack, please post a picture! thanks


I don’t know. I’m pretty sure it does. Can you check with your SA?


----------



## chocolateolive

Can anyone tell me what size perlee one row diamond bracelet would match perfectly with a cartier size 16 love? 

Thank you!


----------



## sarahll

Hi ladies, i am thinking about a perlee bracelet for everyday wear. But i am not sure whether i should get perlee clover or perlee one row diamond. What would you suggest?


----------



## J_love_Chanel

sarahll said:


> Hi ladies, i am thinking about a perlee bracelet for everyday wear. But i am not sure whether i should get perlee clover or perlee one row diamond. What would you suggest?


I am going through the exact same dilemma.  I like the look of perlee clover bracelet better but just worried if this would be too much as a daily bracelet? Can someone please share your thoughts/experiences with perlee clover bracelet as a everyday bracelet? Thank you!


----------



## marbella8

I think the Perlee-Clover bracelet is one of the prettiest bracelets out there. If you were going to just buy one (for now, lol), go with the Perlee Clover. Should you be blessed with adding another bracelet later on, I think it pairs perfectly with the Perlee-one row diamonds. Best of luck deciding!


----------



## lisawhit

sarahll said:


> Hi ladies, i am thinking about a perlee bracelet for everyday wear. But i am not sure whether i should get perlee clover or perlee one row diamond. What would you suggest?



Tough choice because I love them both...However, I did get the perlee clover 1st and the perlee one row diamond is at the top of my wishlist....that being said, PERLEE CLOVER


----------



## Notorious Pink

marbella8 said:


> I think the Perlee-Clover bracelet is one of the prettiest bracelets out there. If you were going to just buy one (for now, lol), go with the Perlee Clover. Should you be blessed with adding another bracelet later on, I think it pairs perfectly with the Perlee-one row diamonds. Best of luck deciding!





lisawhit said:


> Tough choice because I love them both...However, I did get the perlee clover 1st and the perlee one row diamond is at the top of my wishlist....that being said, PERLEE CLOVER



yes, this, both of this. I just got the PEr Lee clover and I LOOOOOOOVE it so much, it’s fine for everyday. Such a special, pretty bracelet and it truly makes me smile.

with that said, the single row is a close second. I am looking for a layering bracelet to go with the perlee, and you would think the single row is such a simple design that you could fins something similar for less elsewhere, but, no. It just goes so perfectly.


----------



## sarahll

thanks for all inputs.which clover did you get? white gold, rose gold or yellow gold?


----------



## cece1

I tried on the perlee clover and was surprised how heavy it felt.  I wear a stack of 2 tennis bracelets on my left wrist and would like to wear the perlee as a daily piece on right wrist. My SA also suggested that I go with the medium instead of small for comfort.  But because it felt heavy when I tried it on I’m worried that it may not be an everyday option.  I would love to hear your thoughts.  Thanks in advance


----------



## BigAkoya

cece1 said:


> I tried on the perlee clover and was surprised how heavy it felt.  I wear a stack of 2 tennis bracelets on my left wrist and would like to wear the perlee as a daily piece on right wrist. My SA also suggested that I go with the medium instead of small for comfort.  But because it felt heavy when I tried it on I’m worried that it may not be an everyday option.  I would love to hear your thoughts.  Thanks in advance


Hi!  I am the same as you.  I went to get it (the WG version) and the same thing happened.  My wrist is 5 3/4” and a small would be my size.  But it felt too tight for me.  I like to wear my bracelets and rings loose as I wear them as everyday pieces and do not like a snug feel.  The medium felt better and it looked looser of course.  I then tried on the 1 row and 3 row diamond Perlee bangle, and those fit me better than the Clover in a size small.  For my wrist, I think it’s the shape that is off.  The Clover sort of makes my wrist look a bit chunky vs. the diamond 3 row makes my wrist look more feminine.

I liked the 3 row diamond second best. The 1 row is too thin and dainty for me (I’m not a stacker). But the 3 row while sparkly, the design is a bit simple to me... I prefer more drama in my bling. I just love the artwork of the clover, so I’ll probably get the Clover and deal with the chunky wrist look.

Plus, thinking ahead... I just discovered BTF rings and love them, so I thought the Clover would look kinda cool with the Magic Alhambra BTF Pave ring.  It looked kind of plain with the 3 row.  But that’s just me to give you some thoughts.

Oh, and for reference for sizing, for the 5 motif bracelets, I take off two links (four hoops).  Wrist is 5 3/4” on a skinny day, probably 6” on a fat day.

I think if you plan to wear it regularly, I would get the medium.  The small will annoy you as it did me in the boutique after wearing it only for 5 min.

Hope that helps.  Good luck on your decision.


----------



## cece1

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I am the same as you.  I went to get it (the WG version) and the same thing happened.  My wrist is 5 3/4” and a small would be my size.  But it felt too tight for me.  I like to wear my bracelets and rings loose as I wear them as everyday pieces and do not like a snug feel.  The medium felt better and it looked looser of course.  I then tried on the 1 row and 3 row diamond Perlee bangle, and those fit me better than the Clover in a size small.  For my wrist, I think it’s the shape that is off.  The Clover sort of makes my wrist look a bit chunky vs. the diamond 3 row makes my wrist look more feminine.
> 
> I liked the 3 row diamond second best. The 1 row is too thin and dainty for me (I’m not a stacker). But the 3 row while sparkly, the design is a bit simple to me... I prefer more drama in my bling. I just love the artwork of the clover, so I’ll probably get the Clover and deal with the chunky wrist look.
> 
> Plus, thinking ahead... I just discovered BTF rings and love them, so I thought the Clover would look kinda cool with the Magic Alhambra BTF Pave ring.  It looked kind of plain with the 3 row.  But that’s just me to give you some thoughts.
> 
> Oh, and for reference for sizing, for the 5 motif bracelets, I take off two links (four hoops).  Wrist is 5 3/4” on a skinny day, probably 6” on a fat day.
> 
> I think if you plan to wear it regularly, I would get the medium.  The small will annoy you as it did me in the boutique after wearing it only for 5 min.
> 
> Hope that helps.  Good luck on your decision.



I think our wrists are about the same size so I’m leaning toward the medium as well.  I’m going to drop by the boutique to try things on after the holiday season.  Problem with going to VCA is that my wish list is forever evolving but I think the perlee clover is definitely on top of 2021 list.  Thank you for responding!!  This was helpful


----------



## Notorious Pink

cece1 said:


> I tried on the perlee clover and was surprised how heavy it felt.  I wear a stack of 2 tennis bracelets on my left wrist and would like to wear the perlee as a daily piece on right wrist. My SA also suggested that I go with the medium instead of small for comfort.  But because it felt heavy when I tried it on I’m worried that it may not be an everyday option.  I would love to hear your thoughts.  Thanks in advance



I think it’s just a matter of whatever you get used to. I wear a two-part Love and when I add the Perlee Clover I dont really feel a difference at all.


----------



## cece1

Notorious Pink said:


> I think it’s just a matter of whatever you get used to. I wear a two-part Love and when I add the Perlee Clover I dont really feel a difference at all.


That’s great to know!  Thank you!!


----------



## Machick333

goodcrush said:


> Do you have any photos of the perlee with Juc. Would love to see if you do.


 Hi! Not just with the JUC but I now wear it like this . I took one love off


----------



## bhurry

Finally got my Perlee clover bracelet. I am in love.


----------



## jenayb

bhurry said:


> Finally got my Perlee clover bracelet. *I am in love.*



Me, too!!


----------



## Nbeach

bhurry said:


> Finally got my Perlee clover bracelet. I am in love.


Congratulations!!! Can I ask how long the wait was?


----------



## Nbeach

bhurry said:


> Finally got my Perlee clover bracelet. I am in love.


Also would you be able to share the size of your love and perlee? Thanks!!!


----------



## Nbeach

jenaywins said:


> Me, too!!


congrats!!  Was the wait long to get the bracelet?


----------



## bhurry

Nbeach said:


> Congratulations!!! Can I ask how long the wait was?


I waited for couple weeks and one came in and I just grabbed it.


----------



## bhurry

Nbeach said:


> Also would you be able to share the size of your love and perlee? Thanks!!!


My love is size 19 and perlee is the L size.


----------



## HADASSA

Can anyone please help with what size SINGLE ROW DIAMOND PERLEE lines up seamlessly with a size 16 CARTIER LOVE BRACELET?


----------



## eternallove4bag

In love with everything perlee! Here’s my small collection


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> In love with everything perlee! Here’s my small collection
> View attachment 4988453


Not so bad for a "small" collection! Wear them well, they're stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Not so bad for a "small" collection! Wear them well, they're stunning!


Thank you so much! This was my dream stack and I have been chipping away at adding each one to my collection! So happy they are finally mine!


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! This was my dream stack and I have been chipping away at adding each one to my collection! So happy they are finally mine!


It's beautiful to see and you held out for the important pieces. Enjoy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> It's beautiful to see and you held out for the important pieces. Enjoy!


Thank you so much! I won’t lie it’s been hard concentrating on my wishlist and not get distracted! Plus, I am trying to get the more expensive pieces off my wishlist first. These price increases drive me nuts!


----------



## hkim019

Has anyone experienced any issues with the perlee signature bracelet? made an appointment to buy the medium YG one later this afternoon but saw some posts that the clasp isn't secure. any feedback would be great. thanks in advance!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hkim019 said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues with the perlee signature bracelet? made an appointment to buy the medium YG one later this afternoon but saw some posts that the clasp isn't secure. any feedback would be great. thanks in advance!


Hi, I got mine early December last year and no issues with the clasp. I have been wearing it fairly often!


----------



## hkim019

eternallove4bag said:


> Hi, I got mine early December last year and no issues with the clasp. I have been wearing it fairly often!


 that's good to know, thank you! it's a beautiful piece that I'm set on but out of curiosity, did you see notice any "cons" of the bracelet after having it for awhile?


----------



## eternallove4bag

hkim019 said:


> that's good to know, thank you! it's a beautiful piece that I'm set on but out of curiosity, did you see notice any "cons" of the bracelet after having it for awhile?


Honestly, no cons! I am just surprised I waited this long to add it! I was initially unsure of the VCA name on the bracelet but having worn it constantly (and a fact noted by other owners here), you don’t even notice the name on the bracelet. It’s so faint!


----------



## Happyish

hkim019 said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues with the perlee signature bracelet? made an appointment to buy the medium YG one later this afternoon but saw some posts that the clasp isn't secure. any feedback would be great. thanks in advance!


After wearing mine daily for years, I noticed the clasp was a bit loose. VCA repaired it and I've had no issues since. I've now had the bracelet since 2006?


----------



## jenayb

Question for all of the Clover ladies here... How often do you wear your bracelet? Do you take it off? Do you sleep in it? Shower? Swim? 

I wonder how many of us consider this to be a "permanent" piece on the wrist like the Love bracelet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I wear it daily when I'm out and about but I usually take it off when I get home.


----------



## lisawhit

jenaywins said:


> Question for all of the Clover ladies here... How often do you wear your bracelet? Do you take it off? Do you sleep in it? Shower? Swim?
> 
> I wonder how many of us consider this to be a "permanent" piece on the wrist like the Love bracelet.


I wear mine almost daily, I have slept with it, and I have showered with it.  It's definitely a staple piece, however; I live in a coastal area and it will be put up for the summer months because of the fun in the sun, sand, and water


----------



## 911snowball

I wear one of my clovers daily as well but I do not shower or sleep in them.  I take any bracelets off before cooking or doing anything involving water.
They look brand new.  Most people don't do this and wear them all the time and my SA says the bracelets can take it but she really does not recommend wearing it 24/7 like the love.


----------



## mfa777

Can anyone, please, help me to find out  perlee d’or medium size measurements,  the inside oval width and length? Thank you so much!


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> I wear it daily when I'm out and about but I usually take it off when I get home.


Same. Though with working from home I wear at home now while working too. But always take off to sleep, shower, exercise (unless I am hiking then that is going out and I wear).


----------



## J_love_Chanel

I have been wearing mine daily since getting it in December but don’t wear it to sleep, showering, cooking and etc.


----------



## hkim019

Happyish said:


> After wearing mine daily for years, I noticed the clasp was a bit loose. VCA repaired it and I've had no issues since. I've now had the bracelet since 2006?


 thanks!! what size did you get? i ended up getting the medium but unsure if it's a bit too big on me....or if that's just the style of the bangle. i have a 14 cm wrist for reference...


----------



## Happyish

hkim019 said:


> thanks!! what size did you get? i ended up getting the medium but unsure if it's a bit too big on me....or if that's just the style of the bangle. i have a 14 cm wrist for reference...


Mine is the small--fits like a size 16 in the Cartier if that helps.


----------



## Happyish

jenaywins said:


> Question for all of the Clover ladies here... How often do you wear your bracelet? Do you take it off? Do you sleep in it? Shower? Swim?
> 
> I wonder how many of us consider this to be a "permanent" piece on the wrist like the Love bracelet.


Like any piece of jewelry, except the Love, I put it on just before I go out, take it off when I come home. I do not sleep/shower or swim  in it, nor would I. However, if I went to a gym (ha!) I would keep it on as I wouldn't want to leave anything valuable in a locker.


----------



## lisawhit

can we do a thread dedicated to the perlee clover bracelet...all things....like the love bracelet in the Cartier forum?


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> can we do a thread dedicated to the perlee clover bracelet...all things....like the love bracelet in the Cartier forum?


What a great idea! So many of us are fans of the perlee clover bracelet here and may have questions regarding sizes, maintenance etc. or even just want to share action pictures of our perlee clover bracelet!


----------



## umamanikam

My first piece of perlee stacked with love ,and definitely not the last .Looking to buy the bangle to stack with my love


----------



## angelz629

So the love bracelet gets scratched up when stacking (and also when not stacked).  How does the perlee bracelet hold up when stacked with other bracelets?  Do the round beads on the edges get beat up since it's kind of a "protective" layer?


----------



## kimber418

I zoomed in on my Love bracelet and I do see some light scratches. I do not see any on my Perlee Clover.   I never take my LOVE bracelet off and I have owned it for many years.   I only stack them once in awhile when going out.   The round beads on my clover bracelet look just like when I received it many years ago!


----------



## glamourbag

Nothing we haven’t seen before, but as promised, here it is! To say I’m in love is an understatement.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Nothing we haven’t seen before, but as promised, here it is! To say I’m in love is an understatement.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067531
> View attachment 5067532


Oh wow... love love love. It's beautiful on you, and the fit is perfect!  Love your ring too, what stone is it?  

The bracelet is just gorgeous, and you have lovely hands too! Congratulations!


----------



## nycmamaofone

glamourbag said:


> Nothing we haven’t seen before, but as promised, here it is! To say I’m in love is an understatement.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067531
> View attachment 5067532


WOWZERS!!!! That is some amazing eye candy!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

glamourbag said:


> Nothing we haven’t seen before, but as promised, here it is! To say I’m in love is an understatement.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067531
> View attachment 5067532


I never get tired of seeing Perlee Clover. Beautiful!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Oh wow... love love love. It's beautiful on you, and the fit is perfect!  Love your ring too, what stone is it?
> 
> The bracelet is just gorgeous, and you have lovely hands too! Congratulations!


OHHHH thank you! You were bang on accurate! Medium is definitely a fit I prefer: A good amount of movement without looking unnatural (if that makes sense). I can say this now makes me want another clover! 

As for my ring, it is a blue topaz with diamond. Thank you so much for your kind words and advice. It's truly appreciated! 

Anyway, now Im waiting for you to get yours....


----------



## glamourbag

nycmamaofone said:


> WOWZERS!!!! That is some amazing eye candy!!!


Aww thanks babe. I've been waiting a while for it.


----------



## glamourbag

innerpeace85 said:


> I never get tired of seeing Perlee Clover. Beautiful!


I see how it can become an obsession! Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Nothing we haven’t seen before, but as promised, here it is! To say I’m in love is an understatement.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067531
> View attachment 5067532


Absolutely stunning on you! We are sisters on this gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely stunning on you! We are sisters on this gorgeous bracelet!


Thank you. It really is amazing. I admit your rose gold is calling my name too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Thank you. It really is amazing. I admit your rose gold is calling my name too!


Ooh the two stacked together would look amazing!


----------



## UCDChick08

I don’t think anyone posted their Perlee 1 row diamonds ring here so I just wanted to share mine in case someone is looking for a mod shot.


----------



## chromemilou

Hi there! Has anyone had any success placing a SO for a Perlée pearls of gold bracelet in size small? If so, may I get the contact info for your SA? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

So yesterday I went in to the store to try on some perlee pieces, and I think my heart was already decided on the WG Signature bracelet. I put down the deposit but I was unsure about the size I should have gotten. I am wearing the Medium on my right, which is the RG signature (they're sold out of the WG) and the pearls d ador in WG. On the left wrist i have the Small diamond perlee. Just wanted to ask what size do you get if both fits? How does it sit on your wrist?


----------



## BigAkoya

vcaloverrrrr said:


> So yesterday I went in to the store to try on some perlee pieces, and I think my heart was already decided on the WG Signature bracelet. I put down the deposit but I was unsure about the size I should have gotten. I am wearing the Medium on my right, which is the RG signature (they're sold out of the WG) and the pearls d ador in WG. On the left wrist i have the Small diamond perlee. Just wanted to ask what size do you get if both fits? How does it sit on your wrist?


Hi!  I prefer the medium on you.  The small to me is a bit snug and it might get annoying in summer.

By the way, there is a lot of discussion on the perlee bangle in the discussion thread with lots of photos and insights.  You might want to check it out.

Start here and keep reading for a bit.  Photos too. 







						VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
					

Hmmm... why can't you just buy one?  I wanted a ring today, but they did not have my size in stock. So I just purchased it and they will send it to me when it's available.  I would think reserving does not guarantee you a piece. You have to purchase it.  I don't really know... I've never done a...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## glamourbag

vcaloverrrrr said:


> So yesterday I went in to the store to try on some perlee pieces, and I think my heart was already decided on the WG Signature bracelet. I put down the deposit but I was unsure about the size I should have gotten. I am wearing the Medium on my right, which is the RG signature (they're sold out of the WG) and the pearls d ador in WG. On the left wrist i have the Small diamond perlee. Just wanted to ask what size do you get if both fits? How does it sit on your wrist?


I agree with Big Akoya. I have a wrist just over 5.5 inches and went with medium in the end. Mine fits similar to how it appears on you. It shifts down my wrist past my wrist bone towards my elbow three inches. Small was an option too however I just preferred the look of it in medium. Its personal preference so really you need to go with what feels good to you. WG is beautiful, I hope you get it soon. One thing to consider is if you are stacking it with other bracelets and what size those are. For ex: if you wear Cartier Love 17 you may prefer small stacked versus the medium so they sit more flush. Or perhaps you don't stack, in which case go with what you feel is best comfort and look wise. Good luck.


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Thanks BigAkoya and glamourbag for your advice. I do want to get the diamond Cartier JUC but this is not on the top of my list. Would it be also worn loosely?
I don’t currently stack my bracelets very much but maybe when my collection grows I’ll be able to


----------



## SDC2003

Sharing my latest addition - perlee clover purchased before the increase


----------



## lisawhit

small perlee hoop earrings, perlee d'or bracelet, sweet clover bracelet , and clover bracelet - all yellow gold


----------



## glamourbag

lisawhit said:


> small perlee hoop earring, perlee d'or bracelet, sweet clover bracelet , and clover bracelet - all yellow gold


Perfection! I love it. Im a big fan. I managed to try the thin Perlee the other week with the Perle D'or and my Clover and the combo makes the stack completely more impactful than the pics we've been seeing. Its on my list to check off. Thank you for posting!


----------



## lisawhit

glamourbag said:


> Perfection! I love it. Im a big fan. I managed to try the thin Perlee the other week with the Perle D'or and my Clover and the combo makes the stack completely more impactful than the pics we've been seeing. Its on my list to check off. Thank you for posting!


Thank you so much and my sentiments exactly!  I've loved the sweet clover bracelet from the moment I saw the 1st picture!


----------



## lolakitten

My only perlee piece  wg signature bracelet.


----------



## glamourbag

lolakitten said:


> My only perlee piece  wg signature bracelet.
> View attachment 5124462


I love this on you!!!! Hmmm maybe I need this too! Geez this forum makes things so tempting


----------



## lolakitten

glamourbag said:


> I love this on you!!!! Hmmm maybe I need this too! Geez this forum makes things so tempting


Thank you 
Haha it’s sooooo true


----------



## chanelalways

lisawhit said:


> small perlee hoop earrings, perlee d'or bracelet, sweet clover bracelet , and clover bracelet - all yellow gold



This is absolutely stunning!! I love the combo of the thin Perlee and the Perle D'or! May I ask what size the bracelets are?


----------



## lisawhit

mermaidlover said:


> This is absolutely stunning!! I love the combo of the thin Perlee and the Perle D'or! May I ask what size the bracelets are?


all medium and thank you!


----------



## SugarMama

May I join this club?


----------



## glamourbag

SugarMama said:


> May I join this club?


LOVE! Congratulations on the beautiful wg set!


----------



## SugarMama

glamourbag said:


> LOVE! Congratulations on the beautiful wg set!


Thank you!!!!!! Happy to be bangle twins with you!


----------



## glamourbag

SugarMama said:


> Thank you!!!!!! Happy to be bangle twins with you!


----------



## missie1

lisawhit said:


> small perlee hoop earrings, perlee d'or bracelet, sweet clover bracelet , and clover bracelet - all yellow gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124443


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## lisawhit

missie1 said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## couturec

just received these 2 beauties  deciding on whether i should get the matching sweet clover bracelet or the clover


----------



## cococrush

couturec said:


> just received these 2 beauties  deciding on whether i should get the matching sweet clover bracelet or the clover



omg, I love those so much!! I'm looking to get the sweet clover ring in WG but your stack makes me want to get the whole set! It looks awesome!!


----------



## cococrush

couturec said:


> just received these 2 beauties  deciding on whether i should get the matching sweet clover bracelet or the clover


and to answer your questions, I think the regular clovers are stunning. I like the sweet clover on the ring b/c it's more delicate, but for bracelet? Regular.


----------



## missie1

RG sweet Perlee in medium. I’m in love


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sharing a weird pic. I’ve had this signature bangle for a while now but I love it’s versatility. It works so great with my new WG Cartier Ecrou.  I would never have guessed.  I wouldn’t usually wear them together but if I wanted a stack it works.


----------



## lynne_ross

EpiFanatic said:


> Sharing a weird pic. I’ve had this signature bangle for a while now but I love it’s versatility. It works so great with my new WG Cartier Ecrou.  I would never have guessed.  I wouldn’t usually wear them together but if I wanted a stack it works.


I am living the chalcedony with the wg perlee. It is a crisp beautiful pairing.


----------



## lolakitten

EpiFanatic said:


> Sharing a weird pic. I’ve had this signature bangle for a while now but I love it’s versatility. It works so great with my new WG Cartier Ecrou.  I would never have guessed.  I wouldn’t usually wear them together but if I wanted a stack it works.


Oh gosh I love this look


----------



## marbella8

EpiFanatic said:


> Sharing a weird pic. I’ve had this signature bangle for a while now but I love it’s versatility. It works so great with my new WG Cartier Ecrou.  I would never have guessed.  I wouldn’t usually wear them together but if I wanted a stack it works.



You wear everything so beautifully! I love the combo on you. Gorgeous!


----------



## EpiFanatic

marbella8 said:


> You wear everything so beautifully! I love the combo on you. Gorgeous!


Thank you so much.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Sharing a weird pic. I’ve had this signature bangle for a while now but I love it’s versatility. It works so great with my new WG Cartier Ecrou.  I would never have guessed.  I wouldn’t usually wear them together but if I wanted a stack it works.


WG just pops on you! Major love for the combo of the Cartier Ecrou and the Signature bracelets together!


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> I am living the chalcedony with the wg perlee. It is a crisp beautiful pairing.


Thank you @lynne_ross . I love your pieces too.  Chalcedony works so well with WG. 


lolakitten said:


> Oh gosh I love this look


Thank you @lolakitten.  So sweet of you. I think you have a WG perlee bangle too. Hope you are loving it. 



eternallove4bag said:


> WG just pops on you! Major love for the combo of the Cartier Ecrou and the Signature bracelets together!


Thank you @eternallove4bag .  They are interesting yet still harmonious together.


----------



## couturec

just got the perlee clover ring in large.. didnt realize the large looked different from the small as the large has more rhinestones in the clover   and thinking the small would look better as its 11 mm instead of 13 mm?


----------



## couturec

cococrush said:


> and to answer your questions, I think the regular clovers are stunning. I like the sweet clover on the ring b/c it's more delicate, but for bracelet? Regular.


ahh i totally agree!! i love how delicate the sweet clover looks. and yes..was unsure between the two, but now i feel like i need the original


----------



## diva lee

couturec said:


> just got the perlee clover ring in large.. didnt realize the large looked different from the small as the large has more rhinestones in the clover   and thinking the small would look better as its 11 mm instead of 13 mm?



This ring is absolutely gorgeous on you!! Is this wider, 13 mm width available in stores again? I thought VCA had discontinued this wider version of the ring.


----------



## EpiFanatic

couturec said:


> just got the perlee clover ring in large.. didnt realize the large looked different from the small as the large has more rhinestones in the clover   and thinking the small would look better as its 11 mm instead of 13 mm?


Can you exchange it for a small?  And did you know you wrote "rhinestones"?    Just teasing you.


----------



## glamourbag

couturec said:


> just got the perlee clover ring in large.. didnt realize the large looked different from the small as the large has more rhinestones in the clover   and thinking the small would look better as its 11 mm instead of 13 mm?


I think it looks very nice on you. Are you referring to the this year's release the sweet clover version? If so, yes, it is thinner, has more spacing between the clovers and less diamonds. I do find the thinner version more flattering on some fingers but others can carry the original very well. Are you feeling this isn't as flattering as you envisioned it should be? I don't wear thicker band rings so I am not the best proponent but I think it is beautiful on you. If its not too late, perhaps ask to compare?


----------



## couturec

diva lee said:


> This ring is absolutely gorgeous on you!! Is this wider, 13 mm width available in stores again? I thought VCA had discontinued this wider version of the ring.


Yes you’re right! I was able to find one but not sure if I should just go with the 11mm one!


----------



## couturec

EpiFanatic said:


> Can you exchange it for a small?  And did you know you wrote "rhinestones"?    Just teasing you.


Hahha oh my! Lack of sleep from a newborn I tell ya.. yes I can. Is it too thick looking?


----------



## couturec

glamourbag said:


> I think it looks very nice on you. Are you referring to the this year's release the sweet clover version? If so, yes, it is thinner, has more spacing between the clovers and less diamonds. I do find the thinner version more flattering on some fingers but others can carry the original very well. Are you feeling this isn't as flattering as you envisioned it should be? I don't wear thicker band rings so I am not the best proponent but I think it is beautiful on you. If its not too late, perhaps ask to compare?


Thank you thank you! Yes I did get the sweet clovers too, and I’m usually a thinner band kinda gal for sure! But I really want the original clovers bracelet and am kind of loving this look (ring too) but I’m thinking should get the original clovers ring in small as it’s 1mm thinner .. the more I wear it, the more the thick band is growing though. But I’m thinking 11mm might be the perfect width


----------



## EpiFanatic

couturec said:


> Hahha oh my! Lack of sleep from a newborn I tell ya.. yes I can. Is it too thick looking?


You have beautiful long fingers and can handle the 13mm. Aesthetically I prefer it just a tiny bit less thick so I think smaller would be perfect. I assume you’re referring to this style and NOT the new skinny perlee band.

I remember those days…  get that ring. It will give you a little pick-me-up during those 2 am feedings, if you’re wearing at the time.


----------



## BigAkoya

couturec said:


> just got the perlee clover ring in large.. didnt realize the large looked different from the small as the large has more rhinestones in the clover   and thinking the small would look better as its 11 mm instead of 13 mm?


The ring is nice.  In my opinion though, the ring is a bit thick on you.  The edge reaches up to close to your knuckle, and it highlights the wrinkles on the knuckle.

I think it's looks nicer if you see "skin" between a ring and the knuckle.  Otherwise, it's just ring, then wrinkly knuckles.

The ring is very pretty, so if you love it, keep it.  But just pay attention to how close it is near to your knuckle and see if that bothers you. I personally like more skin between that space. And you have nice "skin" on your fingers which is now lost on that ring finger.  I would get the smaller one.  Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------



## Toronto24

I LOVE the original perlee clover ring! I wish I had purchased it when it was available. When I came around to it my size was not available and they had replaced it with the newer version. I love chunky rings and absolutely love this width- it looks beautiful on your hand!


----------



## couturec

EpiFanatic said:


> You have beautiful long fingers and can handle the 13mm. Aesthetically I prefer it just a tiny bit less thick so I think smaller would be perfect. I assume you’re referring to this style and NOT the new skinny perlee band.
> 
> I remember those days…  get that ring. It will give you a little pick-me-up during those 2 am feedings, if you’re wearing at the time.


Aww thank you so much!! ❤️ Yes I do feel like it is a tad wide..my fingers really aren’t that long, so the thinner 11mm should be perfect!!


----------



## couturec

BigAkoya said:


> The ring is nice.  In my opinion though, the ring is a bit thick on you.  The edge reaches up to close to your knuckle, and it highlights the wrinkles on the knuckle.
> 
> I think it's looks nicer if you see "skin" between a ring and the knuckle.  Otherwise, it's just ring, then wrinkly knuckles.
> 
> The ring is very pretty, so if you love it, keep it.  But just pay attention to how close it is near to your knuckle and see if that bothers you. I personally like more skin between that space. And you have nice "skin" on your fingers which is now lost on that ring finger.  I would get the smaller one.  Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Good luck!


Hahah yes thank you for your input!! All I see are wrinkly knuckles now! Will be getting the smaller one, I think it’ll be perfect!!


----------



## couturec

Toronto24 said:


> I LOVE the original perlee clover ring! I wish I had purchased it when it was available. When I came around to it my size was not available and they had replaced it with the newer version. I love chunky rings and absolutely love this width- it looks beautiful on your hand!


Thank you!! Yes it’s so hard to find the size online..  but I’m hoping they are available in the boutique!


----------



## glamourbag

couturec said:


> Thank you thank you! Yes I did get the sweet clovers too, and I’m usually a thinner band kinda gal for sure! But I really want the original clovers bracelet and am kind of loving this look (ring too) but I’m thinking should get the original clovers ring in small as it’s 1mm thinner .. the more I wear it, the more the thick band is growing though. But I’m thinking 11mm might be the perfect width


I understand now - your thinking of the same style, just in the smaller ring size (smaller sizes are 11mm version). Ok yes. I think the 11 mm will be good then. Are you able to wear a couple sizes or change the fingers you wear rings on? Asking as the thickness changes with the sizing split (if I recall). I think 11mm goes up to 51 or 52 or something like that and then the 13mm is made in the ring sizes up from the 51 or 52? If you are sized for ring size of the 13mm version to fit on your ring finger are you ok to wear the 11mm (comes in the smaller sizes) on a different finger - (unless the one you have is sized too big)? Not sure if this makes sense (its early here).


----------



## couturec

glamourbag said:


> I understand now - your thinking of the same style, just in the smaller ring size (smaller sizes are 11mm version). Ok yes. I think the 11 mm will be good then. Are you able to wear a couple sizes or change the fingers you wear rings on? Asking as the thickness changes with the sizing split (if I recall). I think 11mm goes up to 51 or 52 or something like that and then the 13mm is made in the ring sizes up from the 51 or 52? If you are sized for ring size of the 13mm version to fit on your ring finger are you ok to wear the 11mm (comes in the smaller sizes) on a different finger - (unless the one you have is sized too big)? Not sure if this makes sense (its early here).


Yes that is correct! The one I have in the pic is size 48.. I’m thinking maybe 49 might be better as that’s the size I have for the sweet clovers. I only see size 50 online but hoping my boutique has size 49, which all of those sizes should be 11mm. I believe they only have the 11mm size available now as the large version was discontinued as someone mentioned previously.  also I’m mainly looking to wear it on the ring finger but I do love my engagement ring and band but don’t want to wear all of them together on both hands :/


----------



## oceanblueapril

Perlee clover in rose gold


----------



## everydayglam32

Chardelle said:


> Here's my Perlee signature ring in Pink gold. Thanks for letting me share. VCa is addictive)


Love it!!


----------



## diamondlover23

Perlee clover YG gifted today! Love it


----------



## CATEYES

diamondlover23 said:


> Perlee clover YG gifted today! Love it


Looks beautiful both ways, but I would prefer alone as well. Won’t have as much of a chance to be scratched and is so beautiful on its own! Congrats


----------



## SerenaRandy

Orange_ca said:


> Wondering if anyone has this pendant, It seems not popular piece, but I like it.


 I have this pendant! I love it! The size is perfect in my opinion. I also like that it is not a very common piece.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Sweet clovers ring wg (with 2020 HP and non-VCA bracelet)


----------



## BWM

Deleted--wrong thread!


----------



## Ddk5004

Joining the VCA thread with my first VCA purchase~!
35th birthday present from the hubby to add to my stack. Anyone else have this stack? Do we think this is the right order haha. Happy December everyone♥️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ddk5004 said:


> Joining the VCA thread with my first VCA purchase~!
> 35th birthday present from the hubby to add to my stack. Anyone else have this stack? Do we think this is the right order haha. Happy December everyone♥


Happy 35th birthday! I always used to think that Cartier bracelets especially JUC doesn’t go well with the perlee bracelets but I have completely changed my mind. This combo looks beautiful to me. I have been stacking my JUC bracelet with my perlee bracelets too.


----------



## Ddk5004

Totally agree. I think it adds a little more feminine touch to the stack. So in love!!!!


----------



## tenshix

Ddk5004 said:


> Joining the VCA thread with my first VCA purchase~!
> 35th birthday present from the hubby to add to my stack. Anyone else have this stack? Do we think this is the right order haha. Happy December everyone♥



Happy birthday and congrats! I also tend to put my Signature below my Love; the VCA bangles feel more delicate to me and I didn’t want my JUC diamonds to bang against the Perlee edge.


----------



## glamourbag

Ddk5004 said:


> Joining the VCA thread with my first VCA purchase~!
> 35th birthday present from the hubby to add to my stack. Anyone else have this stack? Do we think this is the right order haha. Happy December everyone♥


Happy Birthday! Your stack looks lovely.


----------



## eternallove4bag

My favorite design from VCA… the Perlee


----------



## calisnoopy

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite design from VCA… the Perlee
> View attachment 5266990



Love this Perlee pic...even your jewelry tray looks like it's meant to match


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Ddk5004 said:


> Joining the VCA thread with my first VCA purchase~!
> 35th birthday present from the hubby to add to my stack. Anyone else have this stack? Do we think this is the right order haha. Happy December everyone♥


Beautiful stack! What are the sizes for your Love and the Signature? I have the same Cartier pieces and wishing to add the Signature next year, either that or the Alhambra guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece.


----------



## eternallove4bag

calisnoopy said:


> Love this Perlee pic...even your jewelry tray looks like it's meant to match


Thank you so much! Lol! I was telling someone that I actually got this tray from pottery barn because the beaded silhouette reminded me of perlee!


----------



## Ddk5004

LoveMyHalo said:


> Beautiful stack! What are the sizes for your Love and the Signature? I have the same Cartier pieces and wishing to add the Signature next year, either that or the Alhambra guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece.


I have size 16 in love and 15 in juc and xs in perlee.


----------



## louissearch19

Ddk5004 said:


> I have size 16 in love and 15 in juc and xs in perlee.


Hi!  Do you like the perlee bracelet stacked with the 16 LOVE and 15 JUC?  Are the Love and JUC in small?  thanks!


----------



## DeryaHm

louissearch19 said:


> Hi!  Do you like the perlee bracelet stacked with the 16 LOVE and 15 JUC?  Are the Love and JUC in small?  thanks!



I


louissearch19 said:


> Hi!  Do you like the perlee bracelet stacked with the 16 LOVE and 15 JUC?  Are the Love and JUC in small?  thanks!



I wear large bangles. I have a similar stack and have a 17 JUC and 19 (!) Love and a large perlee and large clover. The VCAs are all RG so I don't wear them stacked with the Cartiers, but I guess because of the big size difference and how big they are on my arm the love and JUC don't stay in place. Not sure which slips over which, but I usually start w Love higher up on my arm as its bigger and it usually ends up closer to my hand, especially if I leave them on overnight. I go for very large bangles to avoid the sausage/log arm look discussed in another thread and decided against mixing the metals because I'm a little nervous the oversized pieces could scratch, especially JUC, and am not totally sold on mixing VCA RG and C YG, although I'd do the other way around


----------



## nursekenny

Tried these on in store today. I’m looking for my 25th/quarter century gift for myself and I am loving these sweet clover rings.  I haven’t seen many pics of these rings on hand on the web so I thought I’d share for people interested.


----------



## Meowmeowj

I am looking to get the perlee pendant in white gold and on their website it says the chain is sold separately but when I tried to order online the SA mentioned the chain comes with it ?


----------



## EliasN

Hello everyone, 

Here is my mother's pair of diamond perlee hoops in rose gold. 
She really likes but never uses them. 
There are diamonds in the front and inside.


----------



## chiaoapple

EliasN said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is my mother's pair of diamond perlee hoops in rose gold.
> She really likes but never uses them.
> There are diamonds in the front and inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394057


These are so pretty! Hope she will use them more


----------



## EpiFanatic

Yay!  Get to add here.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Yay!  Get to add here.
> 
> View attachment 5404796


So darn cool paired with overalls @EpiFanatic


----------



## DreamingPink

I was gonna pick 2 for stacking and I think I am in trouble....
Good thing they are kinda heavy worn together so I won't be getting all 3, no matter how bad I wanted to


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

DreamingPink said:


> I was gonna pick 2 for stacking and I think I am in trouble....
> Good thing they are kinda heavy worn together so I won't be getting all 3, no matter how bad I wanted to
> View attachment 5407633


You could get used to the weight, trust me!


----------



## DreamingPink

Hermes24Fbg said:


> You could get used to the weight, trust me!


Don't enable please LOL


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

DreamingPink said:


> Don't enable please LOL


Think of it as exercise??


----------



## eternallove4bag

DreamingPink said:


> I was gonna pick 2 for stacking and I think I am in trouble....
> Good thing they are kinda heavy worn together so I won't be getting all 3, no matter how bad I wanted to
> View attachment 5407633


Beautiful! I actually add a fourth perlee bracelet to this stack - the perlee clover - and I don’t find them heavy at all.. just saying


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! I actually add a fourth perlee bracelet to this stack - the perlee clover - and I don’t find them heavy at all.. just saying


At my Bikram Yoga studio theres a woman who has to be wearing at least 7 or 8 love bracelets…I’ve never seen that many before. My arm hurts just thinking about Salabhasana (where you lie *on your arms* and lift your legs) never mind just daily life. I’m sure she’s used to it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> At my Bikram Yoga studio theres a woman who has to be wearing at least 7 or 8 love bracelets…I’ve never seen that many before. My arm hurts just thinking about Salabhasana (where you lie *on your arms* and lift your legs) never mind just daily life. I’m sure she’s used to it.


Oh wow! I have seen pics of ladies wearing quite a few love bracelets together and I have always wondered what the weight of them worn together must feel like! Love bracelets are pretty heavy.


----------



## kkreme

Hi ladies, I tried on these beautiful stacks over the weekend and couldn’t get them out of my mind. Which would u recommend as a first bracelet - the signature or the pearls of gold? 

I find the pearls very versatile and would definitely be a piece I want to get eventually. Would it be too plain to wear on its own though? 

For the signature, would u recommend YG or RG for my skin tone? I really like what the SA mentioned, that the raised pearls protect the bracelet from being scratched overtime. Ladies who’ve owned the signature for awhile, is this true for you?


----------



## glamourbag

kkreme said:


> Hi ladies, I tried on these beautiful stacks over the weekend and couldn’t get them out of my mind. Which would u recommend as a first bracelet - the signature or the pearls of gold?
> 
> I find the pearls very versatile and would definitely be a piece I want to get eventually. Would it be too plain to wear on its own though?
> 
> For the signature, would u recommend YG or RG for my skin tone? I really like what the SA mentioned, that the raised pearls protect the bracelet from being scratched overtime. Ladies who’ve owned the signature for awhile, is this true for you?


I like rose gold on you. As for the Pearls of Gold - I love that bracelet, and while some feel it is over priced for what it is, I think you would be hard pressed to find something similar. It can accompany (and elevate) any other bangle (Clover included) - so if you have one or more bangles, its worth it. The Signature has more substance/presence but can be a lot of mirror/metal, so if you like that, it would be ideal.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kkreme said:


> Hi ladies, I tried on these beautiful stacks over the weekend and couldn’t get them out of my mind. Which would u recommend as a first bracelet - the signature or the pearls of gold?
> 
> I find the pearls very versatile and would definitely be a piece I want to get eventually. Would it be too plain to wear on its own though?
> 
> For the signature, would u recommend YG or RG for my skin tone? I really like what the SA mentioned, that the raised pearls protect the bracelet from being scratched overtime. Ladies who’ve owned the signature for awhile, is this true for you?


I agree with your sa and YG looks v lovely on you.


----------



## lemontart

kkreme said:


> Hi ladies, I tried on these beautiful stacks over the weekend and couldn’t get them out of my mind. Which would u recommend as a first bracelet - the signature or the pearls of gold?
> 
> I find the pearls very versatile and would definitely be a piece I want to get eventually. Would it be too plain to wear on its own though?
> 
> For the signature, would u recommend YG or RG for my skin tone? I really like what the SA mentioned, that the raised pearls protect the bracelet from being scratched overtime. Ladies who’ve owned the signature for awhile, is this true for you?



I agreed with your SA's comment on the raised pearls. I have my signature in WG for a year now and it still looks brand new. I also have the POG in rose gold and it looks very pretty stacking with the WG signature or other bangles like the small JUC and LOVE cuff. I debated for a long time if I should be getting the POG as I thought the style is not that "special" and I could probably get something similar at a lower price tag...but I was wrong! It is truly very versatile and I have no regrets! I personally do not think it is too plain to wear it alone but it is definitely a great piece for stacking!


----------



## kkreme

glamourbag said:


> I like rose gold on you. As for the Pearls of Gold - I love that bracelet, and while some feel it is over priced for what it is, I think you would be hard pressed to find something similar. It can accompany (and elevate) any other bangle (Clover included) - so if you have one or more bangles, its worth it. The Signature has more substance/presence but can be a lot of mirror/metal, so if you like that, it would be ideal.



Thank you for yr advice dear  The pearls of gold looks so unassuming but so special indeed. I think it’s the perfect layering piece! I was thinking of getting the signature first, only because I thought the pearls of gold may be too plain to be worn on its own. This would actually be my first piece of bangle


----------



## kkreme

EpiFanatic said:


> I agree with your sa and YG looks v lovely on you.



Thank you for your affirmation dear  I like mixing metals and may consider either a WG/YG perlee and a YG/RG signature. Choices choices!


----------



## kkreme

lemontart said:


> I agreed with your SA's comment on the raised pearls. I have my signature in WG for a year now and it still looks brand new. I also have the POG in rose gold and it looks very pretty stacking with the WG signature or other bangles like the small JUC and LOVE cuff. I debated for a long time if I should be getting the POG as I thought the style is not that "special" and I could probably get something similar at a lower price tag...but I was wrong! It is truly very versatile and I have no regrets! I personally do not think it is too plain to wear it alone but it is definitely a great piece for stacking!



Thank you for sharing dear! Such a bonus to know that I don’t have to baby the signature too much. And I assume the POG is even easier to maintain  May I know if you chose the POG in RG specially to match yr JUC and Love? I am considering getting a different gold for the signature and POG, because I love the colour contrast when worn together. But my preference for either piece is actually the YG / RG.


----------



## Ana Ruth

Lovely ladies... I'm drooling over these beautiful pics!  Way off topic - maybe someone can burst my bubble quickly and painlessly - is it possible to just walk into the Paris VCA boutiques and purchase a RG Perlee Clover?  I'm such a newbie to VCA!


----------



## Ana Ruth

I'm hoping it's not as hopeless as walking into Hermes and expecting a Kelly, or Audemars Piguet and expecting a Royal Oak, etc.


----------



## glamourbag

Ana Ruth said:


> I'm hoping it's not as hopeless as walking into Hermes and expecting a Kelly, or Audemars Piguet and expecting a Royal Oak, etc.


VCA doesnt operate like that with client pre-spend to be offered an item to you. If they have it available in stock, they will sell it to you. VCA stock everywhere is limited right now, Perlee Clover bangles included, so if you know when you will be in the city it might give a piece of mind if you call to see if they have one for you in your appropriate size. Good luck.


----------



## clcat120

glamourbag said:


> VCA doesnt operate like that with client pre-spend to be offered an item to you. If they have it available in stock, they will sell it to you. VCA stock everywhere is limited right now, Perlee Clover bangles included, so if you know when you will be in the city it might give a piece of mind if you call to see if they have one for you in your appropriate size. Good luck.


I paid in full for the WG Perlee clover at the Fifth Ave store in March, and I am still waiting for one getting made. I was told there is no allocation for the bracelet and a severe Perlee Clover shortage in the US in general. So you can pay for one, but the wait is going to be long.


----------



## glamourbag

clcat120 said:


> I paid in full for the WG Perlee clover at the Fifth Ave store in March, and I am still waiting for one getting made. I was told there is no allocation for the bracelet and a severe Perlee Clover shortage in the US in general. So you can pay for one, but the wait is going to be long.


Correct.
Im glad I got mine before all these shortages. It must be frustrating. I tried on a yellow gold one a couple weeks ago but I am not currently looking for a second one so that was just to have fun. The fact my SA brought it out makes me figure they still do pop up here and there as regular non-preordered stock (my SA would never allow anyone to try on someone else ordered piece). Anyway, here is to hoping yours comes soon. I have the wg one too and love it.


----------



## missie1

clcat120 said:


> I paid in full for the WG Perlee clover at the Fifth Ave store in March, and I am still waiting for one getting made. I was told there is no allocation for the bracelet and a severe Perlee Clover shortage in the US in general. So you can pay for one, but the wait is going to be long.


I ordered one in March as well however they are no longer accepting orders or prepayments for the Perlee Clover.


----------



## lemontart

kkreme said:


> Thank you for sharing dear! Such a bonus to know that I don’t have to baby the signature too much. And I assume the POG is even easier to maintain  May I know if you chose the POG in RG specially to match yr JUC and Love? I am considering getting a different gold for the signature and POG, because I love the colour contrast when worn together. But my preference for either piece is actually the YG / RG.


For the POG I like it in RG more than WG and it can match with my other RG bangles  I sometimes wear it together with the WG signature as you said there's a color contrast . RG and YG look nice together too!


----------



## Ana Ruth

glamourbag said:


> VCA doesnt operate like that with client pre-spend to be offered an item to you. If they have it available in stock, they will sell it to you. VCA stock everywhere is limited right now, Perlee Clover bangles included, so if you know when you will be in the city it might give a piece of mind if you call to see if they have one for you in your appropriate size. Good luck.


You're a dear - thank you so much.


----------



## Ana Ruth

clcat120 said:


> I paid in full for the WG Perlee clover at the Fifth Ave store in March, and I am still waiting for one getting made. I was told there is no allocation for the bracelet and a severe Perlee Clover shortage in the US in general. So you can pay for one, but the wait is going to be long.


Thank you so much!  Great information to know... and devise a strategy.


----------



## romaverona

kimber418 said:


> My Perlee collection.  Perlee is amazing and so fun to wear.


goals!!!!  I am eyeing the bracelets!


----------



## louise_elouise

Has anyone seen this ring? Anyone own it! I think it’s pretty chic!


----------



## uhpharm01

DreamingPink said:


> I was gonna pick 2 for stacking and I think I am in trouble....
> Good thing they are kinda heavy worn together so I won't be getting all 3, no matter how bad I wanted to
> View attachment 5407633


this is really nice stack IMO.


----------



## EpiFanatic

louise_elouise said:


> View attachment 5444925
> 
> Has anyone seen this ring? Anyone own it! I think it’s pretty chic!


Here are some mod shots. I don’t own it. But I really like it. Serious 70s-80s retro vibes.


----------



## louise_elouise

EpiFanatic said:


> Here are some mod shots. I don’t own it. But I really like it. Serious 70s-80s retro vibes.
> 
> View attachment 5445235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445238


Omg yes I love it! It’s so fabulous


----------



## hiyou518

EliasN said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is my mother's pair of diamond perlee hoops in rose gold.
> She really likes but never uses them.
> There are diamonds in the front and inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394057



May I ask why your mother doesn't wear them? I'm thinking of getting Perlee hoop as well.


----------



## Mayacamas

I’m a stacking fan and I love Perlee.
Here are todays pieces…along with my stylist asleep in the background.


----------



## innerpeace85

Mayacamas said:


> I’m a stacking fan and I love Perlee.
> Here are todays pieces…along with my stylist asleep in the background.
> 
> View attachment 5447764


Beautiful stack! Is that onyx Serpenti?


----------



## Mayacamas

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful stack! Is that onyx Serpenti?


No it’s a sapphire and Diamond Oscar Heyman 1970’s bracelet.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Adding my perlee ring and hoping people will add their recent additions from the new perlee releases.


----------



## pinksugah

Toronto24 said:


> I LOVE the original perlee clover ring! I wish I had purchased it when it was available. When I came around to it my size was not available and they had replaced it with the newer version. I love chunky rings and absolutely love this width- it looks beautiful on your hand!


I really want one too! Do you know if the chunky one is available in pre-owned condition at second hand market? I’m that desperate


----------



## Toronto24

pinksugah said:


> I really want one too! Do you know if the chunky one is available in pre-owned condition at second hand market? I’m that desperate


I’m not sure- I haven’t checked. This post just reminded me that I loved it and should look for it again! I never ended up buying the newer version as I really preferred the original on me that I missed out on.


----------



## missie1

New addition to my Perlee collection the wg bead bracelet.  It’s perfect stacking bracelet to balance out the two clovers.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> New addition to my Perlee collection the wg bead bracelet.  It’s perfect stacking bracelet to balance out the two clovers.
> 
> View attachment 5642345


@missie1 that is BEAUTIFUL PERIOD
PERIOD PERIOD. 
Dare I say i love it more than your RG?  I’m biased. Sorry. It’s stunning. So so gorgeous. And I love it with the perlee d’or. Ugh. Luuuuuuuuv


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> New addition to my Perlee collection the wg bead bracelet.  It’s perfect stacking bracelet to balance out the two clovers.
> 
> View attachment 5642345


You have the best mixed metal stacks!! Love how this one looks, very balanced and just gorgeous!


----------



## BWM

missie1 said:


> New addition to my Perlee collection the wg bead bracelet.  It’s perfect stacking bracelet to balance out the two clovers.
> 
> View attachment 5642345


Love that stack mix of VCA and diamonds!


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> New addition to my Perlee collection the wg bead bracelet.  It’s perfect stacking bracelet to balance out the two clovers.
> 
> View attachment 5642345


Missie, this is stunning! I love how the thin Perlee balances your stack so beautifully.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> @missie1 that is BEAUTIFUL PERIOD
> PERIOD PERIOD.
> Dare I say i love it more than your RG?  I’m biased. Sorry. It’s stunning. So so gorgeous. And I love it with the perlee d’or. Ugh. Luuuuuuuuv





EpiFanatic said:


> @missie1 that is BEAUTIFUL PERIOD
> PERIOD PERIOD.
> Dare I say i love it more than your RG?  I’m biased. Sorry. It’s stunning. So so gorgeous. And I love it with the perlee d’or. Ugh. Luuuuuuuuv


Thanks so much.  IKR….who knew it was going to come out so good.  You know I love my RG but my WG arm is slowly coming together in a good way.  I’m trying to figure out my next few pieces.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Missie, this is stunning! I love how the thin Perlee balances your stack so beautifully.


Thanks so much.  Now I’m on a serious wg roll.  It was the sweet Perlee that started it all.  I love the versatility of it paired with larger clover.


----------



## missie1

BWM said:


> Love that stack mix of VCA and diamonds!


Thanks so much. I love a good tennis thrown into the mix as the Perlee need bit more sparkle


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> You have the best mixed metal stacks!! Love how this one looks, very balanced and just gorgeous!


Thanks…I’m always trying to balance the mixed stacks. The Perlee bead was the sleeper that brought this together. Such a necessary piece.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Thanks…I’m always trying to balance the mixed stacks. The Perlee bead was the sleeper that brought this together. Such a necessary piece.


This is the best description of this piece. I purchased my small Perlee beaded bracelet literally just as a placeholder for a short amount of time and never intended to keep wearing it every single day since then! It pulls together every stack. I also love how you style the slim Perlee clover. That piece needs more love on this forum, and you have shown how amazing it can look!


----------



## hers4eva

nicole0612 said:


> I also love how you style the slim Perlee clover. That piece needs more love on this forum, and you have shown how amazing it can look!


I so agree about the sweet Perlee Clover   I am still dreaming to owning one 
@nicole0612  @missie1


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> This is the best description of this piece. I purchased my small Perlee beaded bracelet literally just as a placeholder for a short amount of time and never intended to keep wearing it every single day since then! It pulls together every stack. I also love how you style the slim Perlee clover. That piece needs more love on this forum, and you have shown how amazing it can look!


I am thinking about getting in RG. It just works amazing doesn’t it. I love the slim perlee and I find it so easy to style. I think it  can’t be looked at as alternative to full clover…has to be considered as stacking piece.


----------



## missie1

hers4eva said:


> I so agree about the sweet Perlee Clover   I am still dreaming to owning one
> @nicole0612  @missie1


What metal are you considering


----------



## hers4eva

missie1 said:


> What metal are you considering


Yellow gold.  I want it to match my yellow gold diamond tennis bracelet.


----------



## missie1

hers4eva said:


> Yellow gold.  I want it to match my yellow gold diamond tennis bracelet.


That will look stunning.  I find that a tennis pops the stones on the Perlee so much. Can’t wait till you get it.  Have you tried the combo on yet?


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I am thinking about getting in RG. It just works amazing doesn’t it. I love the slim perlee and I find it so easy to style. I think it  can’t be looked at as alternative to full clover…has to be considered as stacking piece.


I have the beaded bracelet in RG and am thinking about adding the clover, but the sweet clover is starting to call my name as well! All 3 together look amazing!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> I have the beaded bracelet in RG and am thinking about adding the clover, but the sweet clover is starting to call my name as well! All 3 together look amazing!


What metal color are you considering for your clovers?


----------



## hers4eva

missie1 said:


> That will look stunning.  I find that a tennis pops the stones on the Perlee so much. Can’t wait till you get it.  Have you tried the combo on yet?


yes I did! that’s why I can’t stop thinking about her.






						Van Cleef in action!
					

I mean seriously how beautiful is the Frivole BTF ring? VCA just nailed it with this design imo :heart:   ❤️❤️❤️




					forum.purseblog.com
				




here is my picture story from VCA in action thread


----------



## missie1

hers4eva said:


> yes I did! that’s why I can’t stop thinking about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef in action!
> 
> 
> I mean seriously how beautiful is the Frivole BTF ring? VCA just nailed it with this design imo :heart:   ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my picture story from VCA in action thread


I remember seeing this and loved how it Looked.  I’m definitely seeing a sweet Perlee coming in 2023 for you.  Just plan and take your time. Before you know it you will be doing a reveal


----------



## hers4eva

missie1 said:


> I remember seeing this and loved how it Looked.  I’m definitely seeing a sweet Perlee coming in 2023 for you.  Just plan and take your time. Before you know it you will be doing a reveal


Thank you so much @missie1  
I can taste that reveal


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> What metal color are you considering for your clovers?


Yellow gold I think, I had WG but never had the chance to wear since I have a sentimental Love in YG that I always wear.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Yellow gold I think, I had WG but never had the chance to wear since I have a sentimental Love in YG that I always wear.


YG will be stunning. Have you thought about mixed metal stack


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> YG will be stunning. Have you thought about mixed metal stack


I do mixed YG and RG (unpopular opinion), but sometimes YG vs RG is so subtle that they work with any metal. I like the idea of RG with WG, but I started my collection early with WG, then switched to YG as my coloring (hair tone) changed in my mid 30s, and now I am back to being able to wear WG again! I also love RG, but tend to wear it with YG for whatever reason.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> I do mixed YG and RG (unpopular opinion), but sometimes YG vs RG is so subtle that they work with any metal. I like the idea of RG with WG, but I started my collection early with WG, then switched to YG as my coloring (hair tone) changed in my mid 30s, and now I am back to being able to wear WG again! I also love RG, but tend to wear it with YG for whatever reason.


You have so many options your going to need to play around with your Clover stack. You can definitely mix them to get contrast pop.  It’s weird the large RG didn’t really work on me. It blended too much with everything else.  Some pics when I was in boutique trying Perlee options on


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> You have so many options your going to need to play around with your Clover stack. You can definitely mix them to get contrast pop.  It’s weird the large RG didn’t really work on me. It blended too much with everything else.  Some pics when I was in boutique trying Perlee options on
> 
> View attachment 5643161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643163


It still looks lovely on you Missie! But I do see what you mean, it doesn’t *pop* like your other pieces do. I wonder if sandwiching the RG clover with WG pieces would make it more balanced since it’s a much wider piece? But if you didn’t get the sparks trying on the RG then don’t force it. The WG clover you have is absolutely stunning on you and works with any stack you already have.


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> It still looks lovely on you Missie! But I do see what you mean, it doesn’t *pop* like your other pieces do. I wonder if sandwiching the RG clover with WG pieces would make it more balanced since it’s a much wider piece? But if you didn’t get the sparks trying on the RG then don’t force it. The WG clover you have is absolutely stunning on you and works with any stack you already have.


Thanks.   I definitely know what you mean. It seems like the sweet clover works better for a pop in mixed metal stacks when sandwiched in between contrasting metals.  It’s so much metal on regular clover it always seems like it needs to be anchor on top or bottom of stack.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> You have so many options your going to need to play around with your Clover stack. You can definitely mix them to get contrast pop.  It’s weird the large RG didn’t really work on me. It blended too much with everything else.  Some pics when I was in boutique trying Perlee options on
> 
> View attachment 5643161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643163


Its so true that combos really need to be played with and tried out to see what works best visually and what does not pop as much. I need to play around with a few options in different metals, but I don’t know when I can get to a boutique. I am also intrigued by the idea of utilizing two small Perlee beaded bracelets together, @chiaoapple posted this recently and it was beautiful.


----------



## Mayacamas

This is todays stack.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Its so true that combos really need to be played with and tried out to see what works best visually and what does not pop as much. I need to play around with a few options in different metals, but I don’t know when I can get to a boutique. I am also intrigued by the idea of utilizing two small Perlee beaded bracelets together, @chiaoapple posted this recently and it was beautiful.


I loved the way she paired the two small beads together. I think she has a bead to match each of her clovers.  Once you can travel your definitely going to need to play around.  Knowing you I think two clovers sets are what your going to end up with.


----------



## missie1

Mayacamas said:


> This is todays stack.
> 
> View attachment 5643174


Beautiful….I’m finally your Perlee stacking twin


----------



## Mayacamas

missie1 said:


> Beautiful….I’m finally your Perlee stacking twin


I’m just a imitator, @missie1 .  You’re the queen!


----------



## missie1

Mayacamas said:


> I’m just a imitator, @missie1 .  You’re the queen!


Girl no way…you have the entire line.  Endless stack opportunities.   Glad you kept the RG sweet


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I loved the way she paired the two small beads together. I think she has a bead to match each of her clovers.  Once you can travel your definitely going to need to play around.  Knowing you I think two clovers sets are what your going to end up with.


Wasn’t it a gorgeous look? I think she has almost every set. I love the idea of the 5 row Perlee also but it doesn’t seem to stack very well with others. I definitely need to play around with Perlee combos in different metals!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Wasn’t it a gorgeous look? I think she has almost every set. I love the idea of the 5 row Perlee also but it doesn’t seem to stack very well with others. I definitely need to play around with Perlee combos in different metals!


I think one row stacks the best with others.  Now I gotta go look at the 5 row again. The possibilities are endless. I’m looking forward to seeing.  @glamourbag posts trying on the RG sweet with WG clover is what caught my attention.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I think one row stacks the best with others.  Now I gotta go look at the 5 row again. The possibilities are endless. I’m looking forward to seeing.  @glamourbag posts trying on the RG sweet with WG clover is what caught my attention.


Oh I will check that out! I don’t have the WG anymore, but I will try the some mixed metal combos when I am able! In the meantime, I will continue to get ideas and be inspired by the photos here. I love your mixed metal Perlee stack, I never even considered it before! I actually saved a photo of your Perlee combo when it popped up on IG as inspiration and only later realized that it is yours!!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Oh I will check that out! I don’t have the WG anymore, but I will try the some mixed metal combos when I am able! In the meantime, I will continue to get ideas and be inspired by the photos here. I love your mixed metal Perlee stack, I never even considered it before! I actually saved a photo of your Perlee combo when it popped up on IG as inspiration and only later realized that it is yours!!


Haha too funny….I love the mixed metal stacks the best for perlee.  It feels more casual VCA to me which is what I love.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Haha too funny….I love the mixed metal stacks the best for perlee.  It feels more casual VCA to me which is what I love.


I know! I had a huge smile when I realized it was you 
That is a good point about mixing metals making the look more casual and day-to-day. That would be a plus for me as well.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> I know! I had a huge smile when I realized it was you
> That is a good point about mixing metals making the look more casual and day-to-day. That would be a plus for me as well.


Definitely want them to be wearable casually.  I don’t want to look like VCA billboard so this helps personalize it


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Definitely want them to be wearable casually.  I don’t want to look like VCA billboard so this helps personalize it


Absolutely! It is essential to add some individuality to our jewelry layouts, so when we look down and catch a glance it just feels right, not like an assigned jewelry uniform coming from VCA marketing, or worse from influencers on social media. I see the same stack over and over on IG, and while it is beautiful to me, I need a little bit of edge or uniqueness to feel like it is my style shining though, and I know it is the same for you. Your jewelry choices are so unique and personal, that’s why we all love to see your pairings.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Absolutely! It is essential to add some individuality to our jewelry layouts, so when we look down and catch a glance it just feels right, not like an assigned jewelry uniform coming from VCA marketing, or worse from influencers on social media. I see the same stack over and over on IG, and while it is beautiful to me, I need a little bit of edge or uniqueness to feel like it is my style shining though, and I know it is the same for you. Your jewelry choices are so unique and personal, that’s why we all love to see your pairings.


Thanks so much.  You put into words how I’m always feeling when working on my stack combinations.  The ones on IG influencers are the worst. They seem often too similar or not quite right. I prefer our group here where we all show various styles  and gain inspiration from one another. For me it’s such fun to build out my stacks with the right balance.  Drives me crazy but I know when it’s finally right.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Thanks so much.  You put into words how I’m always feeling when working on my stack combinations.  The ones on IG influencers are the worst. They seem often too similar or not quite right. I prefer our group here where we all show various styles  and gain inspiration from one another. For me it’s such fun to build out my stacks with the right balance.  Drives me crazy but I know when it’s finally right.


I feel the same way. It is really inspiring to see how our group takes the same pieces and each person styles them in a little different way according to taste and personality. I get such pleasure when I suddenly find a new way to combine my jewelry or add a new piece that was the missing element that I never realized would tie it all together. That feeling when you look down, and it just feels and looks right.


----------



## hers4eva

oceanblueapril said:


> Perlee clover in rose gold
> View attachment 5155953
> View attachment 5155954


I LOVE  your Harry Winston diamond bracelet and diamond engagement ring


----------



## Notorious Pink

@missie1 LOOOOVE your stack! Youve really got me thinking. 
Right now I only have the Perlee Clover in PG and my two-piece Love. The Love is gorgeous but is truly a PITA to stack with; nothing looks quite right. Maybe I should move it to my left and then wear it behind my watch? Been wearing the PG Rolex mostly. THEN I could build a stack for my right wrist based on the Clover. 

I’ll add pics later to illustrate (on treadmill RN).


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> @missie1 LOOOOVE your stack! Youve really got me thinking.
> Right now I only have the Perlee Clover in PG and my two-piece Love. The Love is gorgeous but is truly a PITA to stack with; nothing looks quite right. Maybe I should move it to my left and then wear it behind my watch? Been wearing the PG Rolex mostly. THEN I could build a stack for my right wrist based on the Clover.
> 
> I’ll add pics later to illustrate (on treadmill RN).


I love idea of stacking the love with watch.  I can see your issue with trying to find perfect combo for it.  The Perlee definitely will allow more options as it’s easier base piece to build around.  Are you thinking bangles or bracelets with the Perlee?


----------



## Notorious Pink

missie1 said:


> I love idea of stacking the love with watch.  I can see your issue with trying to find perfect combo for it.  The Perlee definitely will allow more options as it’s easier base piece to build around.  Are you thinking bangles or bracelets with the Perlee?


Too lazy to switch my Love, but this is the idea (just on the other wrist). Should I worry about scratching the watch? 

Funny thing is, whatever you wrote, it clicked with me - it had never previously occured to me to wear them together, but TBH this is the first time I really like this bracelet stacked with *anything* - with the diamonds on the watch bezel, I think it looks it’s right! With the Clover, it never aligns properly because the edge of the Love is uneven (as the pieces “cross” on the sides).

I’m much more of a bangle girl than bracelet. I like wearing my 5 motif but it feels so odd on me and I fidget with it. I definitely want to add either a pave Love or JUC or both. Not sure what else!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Too lazy to switch my Love, but this is the idea (just on the other wrist). Should I worry about scratching the watch?
> 
> Funny thing is, whatever you wrote, it clicked with me - it had never previously occured to me to wear them together, but TBH this is the first time I really like this bracelet stacked with *anything* - with the diamonds on the watch bezel, I think it looks it’s right! With the Clover, it never aligns properly because the edge of the Love is uneven (as the pieces “cross” on the sides).
> 
> I’m much more of a bangle girl than bracelet. I like wearing my 5 motif but it feels so odd on me and I fidget with it. I definitely want to add either a pave Love or JUC or both. Not sure what else!
> View attachment 5649564


YES. I totally love this stack. It works. It’s the diamonds on the bezel echoing the diamonds on the Love.


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Too lazy to switch my Love, but this is the idea (just on the other wrist). Should I worry about scratching the watch?
> 
> Funny thing is, whatever you wrote, it clicked with me - it had never previously occured to me to wear them together, but TBH this is the first time I really like this bracelet stacked with *anything* - with the diamonds on the watch bezel, I think it looks it’s right! With the Clover, it never aligns properly because the edge of the Love is uneven (as the pieces “cross” on the sides).
> 
> I’m much more of a bangle girl than bracelet. I like wearing my 5 motif but it feels so odd on me and I fidget with it. I definitely want to add either a pave Love or JUC or both. Not sure what else!
> View attachment 5649564


I love love this stack.  This two piece love just works with your watch. It has the effortless look that actually takes forever to perfect. I don’t think it will cause scratches to the watch.  Is it overlapping or simply touching.  For the clover I find it takes various combinations to get it just right.  I like the clover with combo of bangle and sometimes 5 motif to give variety to the stack.  I’m thinking a pave love over the Juc to keep feminine look of the stack going. This combo when paired with 5 motif would be stunning.


----------



## kelsenia

Notorious Pink said:


> Too lazy to switch my Love, but this is the idea (just on the other wrist). Should I worry about scratching the watch?
> 
> Funny thing is, whatever you wrote, it clicked with me - it had never previously occured to me to wear them together, but TBH this is the first time I really like this bracelet stacked with *anything* - with the diamonds on the watch bezel, I think it looks it’s right! With the Clover, it never aligns properly because the edge of the Love is uneven (as the pieces “cross” on the sides).
> 
> I’m much more of a bangle girl than bracelet. I like wearing my 5 motif but it feels so odd on me and I fidget with it. I definitely want to add either a pave Love or JUC or both. Not sure what else!
> View attachment 5649564


I think an RG pave serpenti would look great with the clover on your other wrist! I think it would be too much though with a JUC in addition though (but the new JUC limited edition is to die for. just wayyyy too expensive for what it is!). JUC and serpenti have such similar shapes that i think it would clash in a way. Speaking of clashing, a cartier clash would look great! A single row + pearls of gold bangle would also be stunning too. Depends on if you want a vca-centric set or not. 
I remember you tried on a diamond and pink sapphire bangle and posted a picture a while back of it, I thought that was beautiful. not sure if it is hearty enough for everyday wear though?
I actually think a pave love would be pretty on the wrist with your watch and your other double love. I would put it on the inner-most part of your arm. For something fun, you could also put a rainbow love in your stack somewhere, but those are hard to find now.


----------



## sneedonist

I'm trying to decide between the vca perlee diamond solitaire ring and the tiffany soleste pear diamond ring. Which do you like better? Which would get caught on things? I'm having a real hard time! I'm so stuck. I like how the perlee would look nice as an everyday ring but I am concerned about scratches. I like the sparkle of soleste but i worry it is too sparkly for my everyday aesthetic. Help.


----------



## lisawhit

Perlee pearls of gold bracelet, white gold


----------



## Notorious Pink

I love these suggestions! 

I have the pg pave love and wg pave JUC on my list but need to play with them, see what looks better where. 

I think the pink sapphire bangle was a bit too delicate. I’ve considered adding one of the Pasquale Bruni flower bangles as well.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sneedonist said:


> I'm trying to decide between the vca perlee diamond solitaire ring and the tiffany soleste pear diamond ring. Which do you like better? Which would get caught on things? I'm having a real hard time! I'm so stuck. I like how the perlee would look nice as an everyday ring but I am concerned about scratches. I like the sparkle of soleste but i worry it is too sparkly for my everyday aesthetic. Help.


Do you have mod shots of the rings?  I have a soleste aquamarine ring, and I find Tiffany's halos set too high, so I seldom wear it.  But everyone has different preferences.  If you wanna stay low key, a solitaire is generally more understated than a double halo.  But it also depends on the size of the stones.  I'm not clear on the specific concern about "scratches" on the perlee solitaire.  Do you mean on the metal part?  I have the bubble ring, and I don't notice the scratches.  I know they are there, because there is just no way around it unless you decide not to touch anything, but it's not super obvious to my eyes.  How many carats are the center diamond in each of the rings?


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> I love these suggestions!
> 
> I have the pg pave love and wg pave JUC on my list but need to play with them, see what looks better where.
> 
> I think the pink sapphire bangle was a bit too delicate. I’ve considered adding one of the Pasquale Bruni flower bangles as well.


The clover, pave love and Pasquale flower bangle we definitely need to see this combo.  I remember you showing the bangle but I didn’t love it stacked with two piece love.  This new creation we must explore


----------



## sneedonist

EpiFanatic said:


> Do you have mod shots of the rings?  I have a soleste aquamarine ring, and I find Tiffany's halos set too high, so I seldom wear it.  But everyone has different preferences.  If you wanna stay low key, a solitaire is generally more understated than a double halo.  But it also depends on the size of the stones.  I'm not clear on the specific concern about "scratches" on the perlee solitaire.  Do you mean on the metal part?  I have the bubble ring, and I don't notice the scratches.  I know they are there, because there is just no way around it unless you decide not to touch anything, but it's not super obvious to my eyes.  How many carats are the center diamond in each of the rings?


It would be 1 ct center stone. Yeah I was afraid about scratches on the metal part. It’s nice to know you don’t really notice them on your ring. You are helping me lean on the idea of the VCA perlee solitaire! It was my initial preference. Thank you


----------



## 8seventeen19

missie1 said:


> Haha too funny….I love the mixed metal stacks the best for perlee.  It feels more casual VCA to me which is what I love.


Yes! Agreed! I have primarily WG but have started adding RG to my 'everyday Perlee' stack. Trying to determine if I want the 3 row pave or another clover in RG. I am leaning more towards the 3 row pave to give the stack some depth and differentiation.


----------



## missie1

8seventeen19 said:


> Yes! Agreed! I have primarily WG but have started adding RG to my 'everyday Perlee' stack. Trying to determine if I want the 3 row pave or another clover in RG. I am leaning more towards the 3 row pave to give the stack some depth and differentiation.


Now you know I want to see your current stack with the RG.  I go back and forth on liking two regular clovers stacked together.  I feel like it’s a lot of metal and it needs some sparkle. The three row Pave against the clover would be amazing.  Are you thing to get in RG


----------



## glamourbag

Notorious Pink said:


> I love these suggestions!
> 
> I have the pg pave love and wg pave JUC on my list but need to play with them, see what looks better where.
> 
> I think the pink sapphire bangle was a bit too delicate. I’ve considered adding one of the Pasquale Bruni flower bangles as well.


Yes! My favs! You know I'm down for both! Both will be great...I do think with the watch the pg will be a nice compliment. The WG pave Clou (my UHG) will perhaps be a nice fit with the combination Love as well (if you decide not to pair it with your watch).


----------



## Raie

Has anyone tried to purchase the large perlee variation ring recently (no stone accent) I’ve been trying to get this ring for months but SA said they won’t take SOs for it. Curious if people have either seen it recently or had luck purchasing!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Raie said:


> Has anyone tried to purchase the large perlee variation ring recently (no stone accent) I’ve been trying to get this ring for months but SA said they won’t take SOs for it. Curious if people have either seen it recently or had luck purchasing!
> 
> View attachment 5665837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665839


Great fun easy to wear ring. I  have it in WG and reach for it a lot.  Hope you can find one.


----------



## Raie

EpiFanatic said:


> Great fun easy to wear ring. I  have it in WG and reach for it a lot.  Hope you can find one.


Same I hope I can find one!


----------



## Hlover88

Raie said:


> Has anyone tried to purchase the large perlee variation ring recently (no stone accent) I’ve been trying to get this ring for months but SA said they won’t take SOs for it. Curious if people have either seen it recently or had luck purchasing!
> 
> View attachment 5665837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665839


It’s so pretty, how much is it in retail?


----------

